# No skip on recordings



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

None of last nights (Tuesday) recordings have skip on my Bolt. All of the programs were recorded OTA, all of them were on NBC. This is an ongoing problem, mainly on NBC. Anyone else having this happen?


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Not seeing any skip mode on anything since Friday 2/12.
Being discussed here...Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

zexel said:


> None of last nights (Tuesday) recordings have skip on my Bolt. All of the programs were recorded OTA, all of them were on NBC. This is an ongoing problem, mainly on NBC. Anyone else having this happen?


Are you TE4 on that Bolt or TE3?


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

WVZR1 said:


> Are you TE4 on that Bolt or TE3?


TE4


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I hadn’t gotten any Skips in a few days. I rebooted this afternoon.

Tonight I got Skips for new episodes and reruns on NBC, ABC, CBS and TBS.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> I hadn't gotten any Skips in a few days. I rebooted this afternoon.
> 
> Tonight I got Skips for new episodes and reruns on NBC, ABC, CBS and TBS.


Skip started working again for everyone, no reboot required. You just happened to reboot before it started working again. Coincidence.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

My skip is off and on. What is up? I get skip on some shows and not on others.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jerryez said:


> My skip is off and on. What is up? I get skip on some shows and not on others.


You will never get skip on everything.

What are some shows/dates/times that you expect Skip but do not get it?


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

Primetime between 7-10PM CT on the three major networks. 911 and 911 lonestar and etc. About half of my Primetime shows each night do not have skip.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I’ve had Skip during Prime Time this week for:

911
Kenan
Superman & Lois


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

If you don't record ABC/CBS or NBC in prime time, you probably won't see any auto skip. As I don't record much on these channels, I cannot remember the last time I watched a recording that auto skipped commercials. 

I think TiVo has cut back on the folks that handle marking the commercials for auto skip.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

How do you cut back on the three people that it would take to record the network shows.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

God, this again?

Every time it doesn’t work for someone they bring out the “TiVo is firing the people that do this from their basements” bull.

It’s still a feature. It still works.

If it’s not working for you there’s very likely a technical reason why. Not a cut-back in services.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

jerryez said:


> Primetime between 7-10PM CT on the three major networks. 911 and 911 lonestar and etc. About half of my Primetime shows each night do not have skip.


I also have Skip on those shows. Skip relies on closed-captioning to function, maybe there is a signal problem during your recording that disrupts closed captioning?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I got Skip on 4 network sitcoms last night.

I noticed one had the Skip icon just 2 mins after the show ended.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> God, this again?
> 
> Every time it doesn't work for someone they bring out the "TiVo is firing the people that do this from their basements" bull.
> 
> ...


Yup *WHEN *it works..... It works on *EXTEMLY *limited amount of channels and programs. Multiple post on this same issue. No biggie for me, as it rarely ever worked for me anyway. 

Also, Could you also please share the technical reasons why it doesn't work on some devices? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

It’s ALWAYS only been available on the top 20 stations during prime time.

As for technical reasons, in short, it relies on the closed captioning to know where to place the skips. If there is anything wrong or different about your local broadcast’s CC, it won’t work.

The data also needs to be downloaded to your local device after the program ends. If anything prevents or delays that, it won’t be available for you.

As seen above, I had Skip for 911 and another user didn’t. So just because it doesn’t work for one person doesn’t mean TiVo is reducing their Skip workforce or the amount of programs supported.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My "SM in the weeds" link:

Sharing commercial skip files | Page 4 | TiVoCommunity Forum


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

Sometimes the ABC World News Tonight at 5:30 CT has skips. Why? It is not in Primetime.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

MOST shows with Skip are in Prime Time. Some popular shows outside of prime time are often included.

Daytime soaps and SNL are other examples.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It was missing last night for me on The Unicorn and Clarice. It hasn't been on The Unicorn in weeks. So far it isn't on The Blacklist tonight either.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Present for me Thursday on Mr Mayor, Superstore, B-Positive and Call Me Cat.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Missing 'Skips' could maybe by design to promote subscriptions to 'commercial free' (streaming features) - seems no network is missing 'ALL' it seems every evening but every network has some short comings! How about the folks with TE4 that 'Auto Skip' (i believe that's correct terminology) was promoted so highly!! If I were paying and assumed this was a portion of my subscription it scream like He!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

WVZR1 said:


> Missing 'Skips' could maybe by design to promote subscriptions to 'commercial free' (streaming features) - seems no network is missing 'ALL' it seems every evening but every network has some short comings! How about the folks with TE4 that 'Auto Skip' (i believe that's correct terminology) was promoted so highly!! If I were paying and assumed this was a portion of my subscription it scream like He!!


No, missing Skips is not an evil plot to drive consumers to commercial-free streaming products.

You can put the tin foil hat away.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> No.
> 
> Your reply is insane and makes no sense.


Insane and make no sense? I guess you're a 'Skip Monkey' dozed off kinda' guy?


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

My TiVo recorded Magnum PI last night and I have it set to record only New. It has no episode # or description other than generic description. It also has NO SKIP. What the He!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jerryez said:


> My TiVo recorded Magnum PI last night and I have it set to record only New. It has no episode # or description other than generic description. It also has NO SKIP. What the He!!


I don't think you'll ever get Skip if the episode details are blank. It needs to know what episode it is to know what Skip data to apply.

If it was a rerun but had no episode details, TiVo would have recorded it just to be sure. It errs on the side of caution.

My TiVo shows that episode S03E03 was aired last night, was a rerun from 12/18/20. Mine has full data.

Perhaps the data came in late and you hadn't connected to the service to get it in time.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

It was a rerun. Mine also was set to record with no info so I cancelled it knowing it wasn’t supposed to be new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah cbs was reruns last night. It's not uncommon to have false positives.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

A new week and skip mode is broke again on everything but the great north.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I did an experiment last week. I recorded all of prime time on all 5 networks and nightly news/late night talk shows on the big 3. I wanted to see which shows got Skip marks and which didn't.

All in all, the vast majority had Skips. 63 out of 69 prime time shows. 14 out of 15 for the news but only 9 out of 15 for the talk shows.

If you're not seeing similar, I suspect there's an issue on your end.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Does the market you are in matter? I seem to remember that each market is different and required different sets of people marking the commercials.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

It shouldn’t matter.

If an episode had Skip data, then that episode should skip properly no matter the time/place it airs.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I had it all week, then the new week came and it's borked again.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

My TV has more than 5 channels.  Sorry.... Couldn't help myself.

The issue is almost ALL recordings on anything other than the 5 network channels do not have skip enabled.

As for blaming hardware.. I now have a Bolt and Roamio for my testing enjoyment.

A guess would be less than 5% of programs available on cable would have skip enabled. TiVo's advertising leads a person to believe that the skip feature works on all programs. It's a great feature, but very limited. IMO.

A good test would be recording the top _non network_ cable channels in prime time and see what the results are. Google search shows this list for the top 5-11 in 2020. I may not agree with the list, but here is it.

Top-Rated Channels of 2020: TV Network Winners & Losers - Variety


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Someone else can do the non-network test. With only 6 tuners and plenty of recordings on networks, I didn’t have the availability to do more.

As it was, I was shocked I only had 1 conflict all week. I hadn’t seen that conflict screen in so long!


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Skip is hit or miss for even prime time network shows. However I get it on some really old shows, like Wagon Train and Happy Days on MeTV. For most of the episodes. Not sure if skip is some manual process an employee has to do or what. I have noticed with a prime show which has finished recently (like within an hour or so) it may not have skip until I watch it a bit, stop it, watch a bit of another show, then come back and the skip will have been added.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yes, an employee is involved to mark the commercial breaks manually.

The Skip marks are transferred to your device shortly after the show finishes. Timing can vary based how long it takes to process and download to your device. Usually it’s within 5-10mins.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Skip has been missing on Walking Dead and Talking Dead for me. Also, I used to get skip on some MTV shows like Catfish, Ghosted and The Challenge but they haven't had them for months now.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Missing on SWAT and SEAL Team tonight.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Another week starts with skip mode screwed up. It is like whoever is doing it is asleep at the wheel on Sundays. It is missing on The walking dead, Talking dead, Good Girls and Charmed. It was present on all fox animated stuff and Batwoman.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Another Sunday of skip mode failure. Why can't they get this right on Sundays.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My two shows (Simpsons, Good Girls) both have Skip from last night.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It was missing on cw, most of fox and amc again


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> My two shows (Simpsons, Good Girls) both have Skip from last night.


Those were the only 2 I had also. American Idol / Millionaire / Batwomen / Cherries Wild / Bless The Harts & The Great North all missing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I had Skip for Simpsons, The Great North, Bob's Burgers.
No Skip for Bless the Harts, Batwoman, Charmed, Tournament of Champions, Great Food Truck Race, Walking/Talking Dead.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Tonight it was almost perfect, but missing on The Flash and Soul of America.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Finally skip mode on The Blacklist, i can't even remember the last time that happened.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

tim_m said:


> Finally skip mode on The Blacklist, i can't even remember the last time that happened.


3 weeks ago?

No skip on recordings


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

And Sunday comes with another massive skip mode screw up. Why can't they get this right on Sundays? Are they not home? Sleeping the whole day away? It has gotten well past old.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

tim_m said:


> And Sunday comes with another massive skip mode screw up.


As of this morning, I don't have skip mode for anything from Sunday primetime. That's with recordings on two TiVos on ABC, CBS, CW, FOX, AMC, Food Network and Discovery.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Me either. Everything on Friday. Nothing from Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It's like they're asleep at the wheel on Sundays.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Another Sunday if no skip mode. What the hell?


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

No skipmode still on General Hospital from Friday. Grrrr!


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

Is Skip mode some actual manual process they have to do? I would think it is some software that does it.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Another night of broken skip mode, this time on ABC except Home Economics. Also missing on Nancy Drew.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

seaninde said:


> Is Skip mode some actual manual process they have to do? I would think it is some software that does it.


No, it's done by humans. "Skip Monkeys," they're affectionately called (or maybe sometimes not so affectionately).


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Another week and no skip on Batwoman


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, it's done by humans. "Skip Monkeys," they're affectionately called (or maybe sometimes not so affectionately).


I suspect there is some automated assistance involved (there are various heuristics that can identify likely commercial points), but the bottom line is that the monkeys are required to do the final decisions (as humans are still better at evaluating the actual content transition points). I also suspect that the monkeys are expected to vote (so more than one monkey's opinion is needed to agree this is the start/end of a commercial).


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Completely missing again last night. Tonight it is missing on Breeders and Bull.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Well having skip mode on the blacklist was fun while it lasted for one week.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Same here. Blue Bloods was ok.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

I am getting very tired of shows not having skip that are supposed too. Over half of all my network recording never have skip anymore. TiVo needs to get off their A** and do their job.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

THU 15APR2021
No Skip
Station 19, Rebel
Skip
Jeopardy, Young Sheldon, United State of Al, Mom, B Positive, Grey's Anatomy, Manifest, L&O:SVU, L&O:Organized Crime, Hell's Kitchen, Moodys, Walker, Legacies

FRI 16APR2021
No Skip
Blacklist
Skip
Jeopardy, MacGyver, Magnum PI, Blue Bloods, Penn&Teller:Fool Us, Whose Line Is It Anyway

3 without skip, 19 with skip. What always baffles we is when, e.g., Grey's Anatomy has skip, but the preceding and succeeding hours don't. Or vice versa.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Another swing and a miss on Sunday shows. Missing on all but Zoey's and Good Girls.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

tim_m said:


> Another swing and a miss on Sunday shows. Missing on all but Zoey's and Good Girls.


SUN 18APR2021
No Skip
Rookie, Batwoman, Charmed, Fox Animationx5
Skip
--


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Well the night started off good and went downhill fast. No skip on All Rise, Good Doctor, Breeders or American Dad. TiVo get your crap together. If you need to get more people to help with the skip mode do it!


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

tim_m said:


> Well the night started off good and went downhill fast. No skip on All Rise, Good Doctor, Breeders or American Dad. TiVo get your crap together. If you need to get more people to help with the skip mode do it!


That's literally my dream job lol. I wish they would hire me too haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

tim_m said:


> Well the night started off good and went downhill fast. No skip on All Rise, Good Doctor, Breeders or American Dad. TiVo get your crap together. If you need to get more people to help with the skip mode do it!


I had better luck. Everything had skip.

MON 19APR2021
No Skip
Skip
Jeopardy, Bull, Black Lightning, Debris, 911, 911:Lone Star


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Wednesday and Thursday were much better for me this week. Wednesday it was missing on Mixed ish black ish and A Million Little Things, but everything else had it. Thursday only Grey's Anatomy didn't. Tonight Blacklist had it. Van Helsing didn't but nothing has had it on SYFY in some time. Now if they could just get their crap together on Sundays.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

No skip on ABC tonight. This channel seems to be having the biggest issues along with CW.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Skip mode was a little off on The Resident. It skipped a few seconds early and resumed a minute too soon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

No SM on Big Sky (ABC). OK on Jimmy Kimmel Live (ABC).


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It was messed up on prodigal son too. The skip was 3p seconds early.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

tim_m said:


> Skip mode was a little off on The Resident. It skipped a few seconds early and resumed a minute too soon.


Just now watching both The Resident & Prodigal Son this is so irritating mine was probably almost 30 seconds off. Does anyone know a way to stop it from auto skipping over and over (other than turning auto skip off) it would skip too soon I would rew it would do it again and again and I would just give up lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Last skip on The Goldbergs was a few seconds early tonight.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Now they have it messed up on last man standing. This is getting old.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Before, I use to have skip mode on almost all of my favorite shows. Now it's on none of them.


----------



## mlw983 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have gone to TABLO to get consistent commercial skip on my favorite channels that TIVO fails to skip consistently here lately.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

No Skip for anything Sunday, as usual. All the new major networks shows I recorded had skip last night.

MON 17MAY2021
No Skip
Pawn Stars, Running Wild With Bear Grylls (neither have ever had Skip)
Skip
911, 911: Lone Star, Black Lightning, Bull, Debris


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

No skip for CBS Tuesday.

TUE 18MAY2021
No Skip
NCIS, FBI, FBI: Most Wanted, Deadliest Catch, Chad, Chopped
Skip
The Resident, Prodigal Son, Big Sky, The Flash, Superman & Lois


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

CBS shows missing skip again tonight.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

justen_m said:


> No skip for CBS Tuesday.
> 
> TUE 18MAY2021
> No Skip
> ...


I have not had any CBS shows with Skip Mode for the past two weeks. Only the two parter Blue Bloods this past Friday had Skip Mode. Tivo service is really getting bad.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

I would cancel my TiVo service, but I have Lifetime. LOL


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

jerryez said:


> I would cancel my TiVo service, but I have Lifetime. LOL


Since we paid a premium, they should give us the service we expect. Too many companies today are getting away with poor service or product quality.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

Starfire500 said:


> Since we paid a premium, they should give us the service we expect. Too many companies today are getting away with poor service or product quality.


Sue them.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Missing again on CBS. Oops


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

No Skip Mode on any CBS shows last evening. This has been going on for weeks whereby SM does not happen for CBS shows!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Someone posted somewhere, maybe upstream this thread, or in one of the 42 other "Where the eff is SkipMode?" threads, that TiVo was aware of the CBS problem, and looking into it. This was several days ago.

"Looking in to it". :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

CBS in our area, Cox Orange County, Ca., was replaced with east coast CBS this week. All recordings messed up, AND skip not working either.
So no CBS recordings this week until the west coast feed reappears


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

And the missing on CBS continued last night with United States of Al.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That's because it was new. All repeats had SM.



JoeKustra said:


> case number 10190103.


----------



## DBV1 (Jul 13, 2018)

I watch mostly shows on CBS, so ended up subscribing to CBS All-Access No commercials. Not sure why TiVo is having so many issues with no skip. Others can do it, like Channels DVR.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

New "Kids Say the Darndest Things" did not have SM. Looks like CBS is still bad.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> New "Kids Say the Darndest Things" did not have SM. Looks like CBS is still bad.


I've got episodes of KStDT from 5/12, 19, 26, and 6/2, and none have Skip Mode. Not sure when I last had skip on CBS, its been airing lots of repeats, which I don't record. I'll have to see if United States of Al or Clarice get it tonight.

TUE 01JUN2021
No Skip
Skip
LEGO Masters, Mental Samurai, AGT, Superman & Lois

WED 02JUN2021
No Skip
Kids Say the Darndest Things
Skip
Press Your Luck, $100,000 Pyramid, MasterChef, Crime Scene Kitchen


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

justen_m said:


> Not sure when I last had skip on CBS, its been airing lots of repeats, which I don't record. I'll have to see if United States of Al or Clarice get it tonight.


They're new, so they probably won't. My last program was The Late Show on 5/18.

I predict (at 7:30pm EST):
Yes = Mom, Mom, Young Sheldon, B Positive
No = US of Al, Clarise


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

justen_m said:


> I'll have to see if United States of Al or Clarice get it tonight.


Nope.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm sure TiVo is "looking into it".

Seriously, how can a company not have skip on the most popular broadcast network, for over a month? Do they even care any more? It doesn't really matter to me, as 80% of my viewing is on a Genie (no skip, but not because of a ****-up). But still, just the idea that this isn't easily resolved after all this time shows their management and responsibility.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

astrohip said:


> Do they even care any more?


Between this and the guide data going missing for days every couple of weeks, the answer appears to be a resounding "no". There may be pockets of people in the company that do, but the people who can do something about it clearly do not.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I'm sure TiVo is "looking into it".
> 
> Seriously, how can a company not have skip on the most popular broadcast network, for over a month? Do they even care any more? It doesn't really matter to me, as 80% of my viewing is on a Genie (no skip, but not because of a ****-up). But still, just the idea that this isn't easily resolved after all this time shows their management and responsibility.


This is just my thinking and not based on anything else, but could have ViacomCBS and Tivo come to some sort of "agreement" to not have skip mode on any of it's programming? It would be one explanation as to why skip mode disappeared on CBS all at once. Do any of the other ViacomCBS channels, besides the CW, still have skip mode on new shows?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It looks like CBS, CW, and Comedy Central are the only Viacom networks that ever had skip in the first place...I don't watch anything on CC, so I don't know if they still have Skip and if not for how long...

They also stopped doing Skip on Syfy, perhaps around the same time. So maybe they're just cutting back for some reason (budget?), and those are the channels they chose to drop? Syfy might be a logical choice since Skip so often got screwed up there anyway, and CBS because its viewers are so old they probably wouldn't be able to figure out how to turn it on.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> CBS because its viewers are so old they probably wouldn't be able to figure out how to turn it on.


I'm sure if my wife read TCF she would be offended.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SteveD said:


> This is just my thinking and not based on anything else, but could have ViacomCBS and Tivo come to some sort of "agreement" to not have skip mode on any of it's programming? It would be one explanation as to why skip mode disappeared on CBS all at once. Do any of the other ViacomCBS channels, besides the CW, still have skip mode on new shows?


I agree with CBS telling TiVo to stop SM, but we lost it on all Sunday night's before a total loss. Repeats still have it. Also:
It's case number 10190103 but I have no hope it will be fixed.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I agree with CBS telling TiVo to stop SM, but we lost it on all Sunday night's before a total loss. Repeats still have it. Also:
> It's case number 10190103 but I have no hope it will be fixed.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Cbs telling them to stop could be possible. Never thought of that but anything is possible. I wonder what the issue on Sundays is though where nothing has it at all.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

I called TIVO a month ago and they also put in a case number. Obviously it didn't do anything because it is still not working for CBS shows.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Kids Say The Darndest Things on CBS had skip tonite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Noelmel said:


> Kids Say The Darndest Things on CBS had skip tonite


Same here. Not on The Late Show or The Daily Show however.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Be interesting to see if Clarice has it tonight...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

...and Clarice has Skip! Looks like the CBS Curse is over.

I guess tonight we'll see if the Syfy Curse is still on, and of course then the biggie, the Sunday Curse...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Everything had skip for me tonight, manifest, walker, united states of al and Clarice.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...and Clarice has Skip! Looks like the CBS Curse is over.
> I guess tonight we'll see if the Syfy Curse is still on, and of course then the biggie, the Sunday Curse...


Even The Late Show had SM. However, nothing new on CBS until next Wednesday.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Even The Late Show had SM. However, nothing new on CBS until next Wednesday.


Yep, wouldn't that just be our luck? They fix it just as everything is coming to an end and we not know if it's truly fixed until September.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

Odd! I did not get skip on Clarice nor Manifest last evening from the the Philly stations of CBS and NBC. Maybe it came up overnight. I"ll check later.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

I had skip on _Manifest_, _Rebel_, _Walker_, and _Legacies_.
No missing skips last night.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess tonight we'll see if the Syfy Curse is still on, and of course then the biggie, the Sunday Curse...


Nothing on Van Helsing tonight, so the Syfy Curse is alive and well. Let's see about the Sunday Curse tomorrow...


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow…Skip mode on Sundays CW shows. Been a while since that’s happened.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Yep got it on cw, still mia on AMC though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tim_m said:


> Yep got it on cw, still mia on AMC though.


They do seem to have cut some channels (Syfy also)...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Nothing on Flash or Superman & Lois (nor Cruel Summer, but Freeform seems to have been dropped from their list ages ago). Is Tuesday the new Sunday?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nothing on Flash or Superman & Lois (nor Cruel Summer, but Freeform seems to have been dropped from their list ages ago). Is Tuesday the new Sunday?


I don't know if that's the case, or if it's just as broken on those channels as it is the broadcast network channels.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nothing on Flash or Superman & Lois (nor Cruel Summer, but Freeform seems to have been dropped from their list ages ago). Is Tuesday the new Sunday?


And Monday was so good. Looks like Comedy Central is has lost SM also.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> And Monday was so good. Looks like Comedy Central is has lost SM also.


And Syfy...

Any other channels? I think Syfy and Freeform are the only non-major Skip channels I still have shows on...

This is TiVo's list (which is so old it still calls Freeform ABC Family!):








I still have a couple of AMC 1Ps, but none that have been airing recently.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Nothing. I give up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maybe they're switching from no Skip on Sundays to Skip ONLY on Sundays...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Skip Mode relies on people actually watching the shows live right? And multiple people have to concur that the commercial break ends at x spot? Maybe there just aren't enough people home watching tv in the evening to do it all. Especially after a year of covid keeping them inside. We have to consider this possibility. We are getting into late June now. In a normal tv season all these shows we are all still watching would've ended a month ago. Lets see how premiere week goes come September. If it is still screwy then we really need to start raising hell other then complaining on here. Also, not to sound morbid but it certainly within the realm of possibility they lost Skip people to covid and having trouble replacing them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tim_m said:


> Skip Mode relies on people actually watching the shows live right? And multiple people have to concur that the commercial break ends at x spot? Maybe there just aren't enough people home watching tv in the evening to do it all. Especially after a year of covid keeping them inside. We have to consider this possibility. We are getting into late June now. In a normal tv season all these shows we are all still watching would've ended a month ago. Lets see how premiere week goes come September. If it is still screwy then we really need to start raising hell other then complaining on here. Also, not to sound morbid but it certainly within the realm of possibility they lost Skip people to covid and having trouble replacing them.


Skip Mode is set up by people working at a TiVo facility (in North Carolina, IIRC).


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Skip Mode is set up by people working at a TiVo facility (in North Carolina, IIRC).


Oh ok, i thought it was people who actually watch the shows.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tim_m said:


> Oh ok, i thought it was people who actually watch the shows.


The method: Sharing commercial skip files

I used Twitter to complain. They opened a ticket. Nothing so far. This was back when it was just CBS.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Interesting, thanks for the info. I think the best thing we can do is all start complaining on Twitter or maybe the Facebook group. Hopefully if enough of us complain we'll get somewhere.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The history (from Wiki): *TiVo Inc.* was an American corporation whose primary product was its eponymous digital video recorder. TiVo primarily operated in the United States, but also operated in Australia, Canada, Mexico, New Zealand, Puerto Rico, Taiwan, the United Kingdom, and Western Europe. On September 8, 2016, TiVo Inc. was *acquired* by Rovi Corporation. The new entity became known as TiVo Corporation, which in turn, *merged* with Xperi in December 2019.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I just shot them a tweet about it, i mentioned the cable channels that have been missing it as well.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

JoeKustra said:


> The method: Sharing commercial skip files
> 
> I used Twitter to complain. They opened a ticket. Nothing so far. This was back when it was just CBS.


I put in a ticket months ago as well as last month and nothing has been resolved.
Also, Clarice had no SM last evening.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Neither did united States of Al or holey moley or Walker.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It seems to be getting worse all the time.

I am not amused.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

And Sundays appear to be back to fubar.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tim_m said:


> And Sundays appear to be back to fubar.


...because it's a day that ends in "Y"...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

The last time I had Skip on a first run episode was “Press Your Luck” (ABC) on 6/9.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> The last time I had Skip on a first run episode was "Press Your Luck" (ABC) on 6/9.


Last Sunday, the CW shows had it. I think Republic of Sarah had it on Monday, but that's been it.


----------



## Camco (Apr 22, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Last Sunday, the CW shows had it. I think Republic of Sarah had it on Monday, but that's been it.


I had put in a ticket on 5/17/21 and they asked me to keep track of shows missing SM 
The following is that list:
*Subject: Support Portal Case: Roamio Pro*
Case Number:
10175826
Category:

Product (optional):

Created Date:
2021/05/17
Status:
Customer Response

2021/06/18
NO SKIP on Walker CW 7p-8p 06/17/21 NO SKIP on First 48 A&E 8p-9p 06/17/21 NO SKIP on Hustler ABC 9p-10p 06/17/21 NO SKIP on Clarice CBS 9p-10p 06/17/21 NO SKIP on Nightwatch A&E 9p-10p 06/17/21

2021/06/17
NO SKIP- Crime Scene Kitchen on FOX 8p-9p 06/16/21NO SKIP- Card Sharks on ABC 9p-10p 06/16/21NO SKIP- The Blacklist on NBC 9p-10p 06/16/21NO SKIP- Court Cam on A&E 8p-9p 06/16/21NO SKIP- Under Oath on A&E 9p-10p 06/16/21

2021/06/16
NO SKIP on LEGO Masters on FOX Ch 208 7p-8p 06/15/21NO SKIP on Mental Samurai on FOX Ch 208 8p-9p 06/15/21NO SKIP on Superman & Lois on CW Ch 207 8p-9p 06/15/21NO SKIP on To Tell The Truth on ABC Ch 206 9p-10p 06/15/21NO SKIP on America's Got Talent on NBC Ch 203 9p-10p 06/15/21NO SKIP on Deadliest Catch on DISCOVERY 7p-10p 06/15/21

2021/06/14
NO SKIP on 60 Minutes on CBS Ch 204 6P-7P 06/13/21NO SKIP on Celebrity Family Feud on ABC Ch 206 7P-8P 06/13/21NO SKIP on The Chase on ABC Ch 206 8P-9P 06/13/21NO SKIP on To Tell The Truth on ABC Ch 206 9P-10P 06/13/21

2021/06/10
NO SKIP on A Million Little Things ABC Ch 206 8p-10p 06/09/21

2021/06/10
NO SKIP on Crime Scene Kitchen FOX Ch 208 8p-9p 06/09/21

2021/06/07
NO SKIP on 60 Minutes CBS Ch 204 6p-7p 06/06/21NO SKIP on Home Town Takeover HGTV Ch 210 7pm-8:31p 06/06/21NO SKIP on The Moody's FOX Ch 208 8p-9p 06/06/21NO SKIP on The Chase ABC Ch 206 8p-9p 06/06/21NO SKIP on To Tell The Truth ABC Ch 206 9p-10p 06/06/21

2021/06/05
NO SKIP on Dateline NBC Ch 203 WSFA 8pm-10pm 06/05/21NO SKIP on 20/20 ABC Ch 206 WDHN 8p-10p 06/05/21

2021/06/04
NO SKIP on Grey's Anatomy ABC Ch 206 8pm-9pm 06/03/21NO SKIP on Clarice CBS Ch 204 9pm-10pm 06/03/21

2021/05/27
NO SKIP on SEAL Team CBS Ch 204 8pm-9pm 05/26/21.NO SKIP on SWAT on CBS Ch 204 9pm-10pm 05/26/21.

2021/05/26
NO SKIP on NCIS CBS Ch 204 7pm-8pm 05/25/21NO SKIP on FBI CBS Ch 204 8p-9p 05/25/21NO SKIP on FBI Most Wanted CBS Ch 204 9p-10p 05/25/21

2021/05/25
NO SKIP on All Rise on CBS Ch 204 8p-9p 05/24/21

2021/05/24
NO SKIP on The Equalizer on 204 7pm-8pm 05/23/21NO SKIP on NCIS-LA CBS Ch 204 8pm-9pm 05/21/21NO SKIP on Home Town Takeover on HGTV 7pm-8pm 05/23/21NO SKIP on Wicked Tuna - NTGEO 8pm-9pm 05/23/21NO SKIP on NCIS New Orleans on CBS Ch 204 9pm-10pm 05/23/21

2021/05/22
NO SKIP on Shark Tank Ch 206 7pm-8pm 05/21/21NO SKIP on Dateline NBC Ch 202 8pm-10pm 05/21/21NO SKIP on 20/20 Ch 206 8pm-10pm 05/21/21NO SKIP on Goldrush Ch 227 7pm-8pm 05/21/21NO SKIP on Bering Sea Gold Ch 227 8pm-10pm 05/21/21

2021/05/20
NO SKIP on SEAL Team CBS Ch 204 8pm-9pm 05/19/21NO SKIP on SWAT on CBS Ch 204 9PM-10pm 05/19/21

2021/05/19
Good Girls202 NBC9pm-10pm05/16/21


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

Do you really watch all of the shows that you listed?


----------



## Camco (Apr 22, 2014)

jerryez said:


> Do you really watch all of the shows that you listed?


Yes I do!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Everything I’ve recorded for a almost a week now has not had skip (that should have), very annoying.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

Even shows marked with Skip on them, do not skip. It is a mess and one of the reasons I got Tivo was for Skip.
I may dump the whole system as its just unreliable anymore. They do not seem to care. I tried rebooting and all the normal stuff. Occasionally skip will be there and actually work.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You're going to dump Tivo because auto-skip is flaky??

Um, ok.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

seaninde said:


> Even shows marked with Skip on them, do not skip. It is a mess and one of the reasons I got Tivo was for Skip.
> I may dump the whole system as its just unreliable anymore. They do not seem to care. I tried rebooting and all the normal stuff. Occasionally skip will be there and actually work.


I've never had that happen.

If the SKIP icon is there, it skips. Almost always correctly.

It's the fact that the SKIP icon hasn't been appearing lately is the issue.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Once in awhile CBS shows do not have skip, but I still have skip on the shows I watch. At the moment the season has ended for many of them but I have To Tell The Truth, MasterChef, America's Got Talent and Duncanville with skip. Right up to the seasons end NCIS, Bull, Mom all had skip for instance.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

This is obviously very inconsistent. Which is a real shame for TIVO since it is one of their real benefits. Once you get used to it it is hard to actually have to fast forward to skip a commercial


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

ManeJon said:


> This is obviously very inconsistent. Which is a real shame for TIVO since it is one of their real benefits. Once you get used to it it is hard to actually have to fast forward to skip a commercial


Do people actually fast forward through commercials instead of using multiple, manual 30-second-skips? Sure, hitting the skip button multiple times is less convenient than just hitting it once to skip the whole batch, but still more convenient, IMO, than using fast forward. I guess using fast forward lets you see most of the content of the commercials, but manually 30-second skipping is much faster.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

justen_m said:


> Do people actually fast forward through commercials instead of using multiple, manual 30-second-skips? Sure, hitting the skip button multiple times is less convenient than just hitting it once to skip the whole batch, but still more convenient, IMO, than using fast forward. I guess using fast forward lets you see most of the content of the commercials, but manually 30-second skipping is much faster.


I have never used FF with any TiVo since the original 30-sec Skip trick code was known.

Dunno why anyone would use FF.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

ManeJon said:


> This is obviously very inconsistent. Which is a real shame for TIVO since it is one of their real benefits. Once you get used to it it is hard to actually have to fast forward to skip a commercial


SM is a great feature when it is available, but lately nothing has SM. Very disappointed with TIVO for not having this function available since it was one of their biggest selling points which we paid for when we signed up for the service.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

It was great while it lasted. And it got even better when auto skip was added. Not to sound too fatalistic, but I don’t expect it to be back and if it does it won’t be to the extent it was before.

But, I didn’t expect to get it on the Roamio so it always felt like a bonus to me. The bigger concern for me is this coupled with the degradation of guide data in terms of both accuracy and timeliness is a strong signal that TiVo as a DVR is nearing its end. I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kung Fu has skip tonight.

First show I've had it on since 6/14.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I've had it where the skip mode doesn't work. You hear the sound but no auto skip. So the new plan seems to be give one show a night skip mode on cw. This is ridiculous.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Kung Fu has skip tonight.
> 
> First show I've had it on since 6/14.


Same here with Kung Fu and got hopeful. Yeah. Oh well... Last skip for me had been MasterChef on Wed 6/16 (nothing on 6/15, half a dozen on 6/14, obviously nothing on Sunday 6/13).

WED 23JUN2021
Skip
Kung Fu
No Skip
MasterChef, Crime Scene Kitchen, Press Your Luck, The $100,000 Pyramid, Kids Say the Darndest Things, In the Dark, The Blacklist, GGG


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Still nothing for me since Superman on 6/8.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Kung Fu has skip tonight.
> 
> First show I've had it on since 6/14.


Yep, Kung Fu had SM, but Blacklist did not have SM!


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Have all of the previous 'episodes' of Kung Fu had skip also or has it also been 'hit/miss'?


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

WVZR1 said:


> Have all of the previous 'episodes' of Kung Fu had skip also or has it also been 'hit/miss'?


Its been hit/miss


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I submitted a support ticket via email this morning.

Don’t expect much but also didn’t want to get away without getting one. This is clearly a problem/oversight on their end.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I know it's summer, so I'll give them a bit of leeway, but if this continues into premiere week in September I'm going to be livid.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I don’t give a pass for summer. There’s PLENTY of first run content on the broadcast networks.

The fact that it’s sunny and warm out is no excuse


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

cwoody222 said:


> I submitted a support ticket via email this morning.
> 
> Don't expect much but also didn't want to get away without getting one. This is clearly a problem/oversight on their end.


I have entered so many tickets and calls to them and nothing! Its just a waste of time with TIVO to even get a response from them. No customer support whatever.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

cwoody222 said:


> I have never used FF with any TiVo since the original 30-sec Skip trick code was known.
> 
> Dunno why anyone would use FF.


I use it all the time in case there is a commercial for something I want to see, maybe a new movie or tv show or some product.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

tim_m said:


> I know it's summer, so I'll give them a bit of leeway, but if this continues into premiere week in September I'm going to be livid.


C'mon man, it's a nice to have but with 30-sec skip is it that big a deal? Really? We used Tivos for years without auto-skip.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I think once you get used to it, it is a big deal when you don't have it. Also, for many years there wasn't a lot of competition for TIVO and now with all the streaming services every little extra helps


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ManeJon said:


> I think once you get used to it, it is a big deal when you don't have it. Also, for many years there wasn't a lot of competition for TIVO and now with all the streaming services every little extra helps


Yeah, I'm quite annoyed that I haven't had a recording with skip in a while now. The only shows I had with skip of the last week or so (haven't kept track how long) was two eps of TBBT. Nothing for any first-run episodes of anything that usually would have skip.

Does anybody actually know what is going on with this, aside from the fact that the guide data is a hot mess? It must be tied in with the crappy guide data we've had since Rovi, near as I can tell, and it's just gotten worse and worse until here we are with none at all.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sharkster said:


> Does anybody actually know what is going on with this, aside from the fact that the guide data is a hot mess? It must be tied in with the crappy guide data we've had since Rovi, near as I can tell, and it's just gotten worse and worse until here we are with none at all.


I doubt it's connected to the giude data problems, since Skip is created by people working directly for TiVo.

My guess is they're having technical or (more likely) personnel problems (probably started during the pandemic, and then made worse by the current labor shortage; I suspect Skip Monkeys are not terribly well-paid, and can probably do much better now).


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

None of the soaps have had skips forever it seems. General Hospital seemed to always have it, and really same with Young and the Restless.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I had noted on my new Edge with TE4, nothing so far has had skip, although I don't currently record much prime time stuff. Colbert has it maybe 30% of the time. But now nothing of my prime time shows on the Bolt, still running TE3, have had skip either in about a week.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Kurs0010 said:


> None of the soaps have had skips forever it seems. General Hospital seemed to always have it, and really same with Young and the Restless.


Skip was only officially supported during prime time.

Days of Our Lives has never had Skip.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I suggested months ago that this function be crowd sourced, it wouldn't be perfect but track the skipping of the first few people who watch a show. Then when there is some consistency between skippers within a range you have your skip.


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

cwoody222 said:


> Skip was only officially supported during prime time.
> 
> Days of Our Lives has never had Skip.


I noticed that about Days! And of course that's my favorite. Bold and the Beautiful never has had it either. Strange how they pick and choose.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It has gotten so bad that maybe one show a week has it.


----------



## Terry Belote (Jun 29, 2021)

cwoody222 said:


> I submitted a support ticket via email this morning.
> 
> Don't expect much but also didn't want to get away without getting one. This is clearly a problem/oversight on their end.


Thanks for submitting the ticket. I have the same problem. It's my favorite feature. started a month or so and got progressively worse. Skip has completely stopped working.

I used the tool to report the skip a dozen times. Waste of time.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Terry Belote said:


> Thanks for submitting the ticket. I have the same problem. It's my favorite feature. started a month or so and got progressively worse. Skip has completely stopped working.
> 
> I used the tool to report the skip a dozen times. Waste of time.


No response yet on my ticket.

Not that I'm surprised.


----------



## Terry Belote (Jun 29, 2021)

Just posted this thread to Facebook. I’m not on Twitter but maybe someone can do the same there since they don’t seem to respond here.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Terry Belote said:


> Just posted this thread to Facebook. I'm not on Twitter but maybe someone can do the same there since they don't seem to respond here.


I wouldn't hold your breath for a reply.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I chatted with them on TiVo.com and finally got them to say:

"Got it. I created a case under your account. I will associate your case to the trend for advance resolution and we'll keep you posted for updates via email.

NOTE: While we are always working to improve the service, we do not guarantee that SkipMode will be available for all shows."


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> I chatted with them on TiVo.com and finally got them to say:


I tried that in June. No skip on recordings

No action, case is still "open" in My Support.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> I chatted with them on TiVo.com and finally got them to say:
> 
> ... we do not guarantee that SkipMode will be available for all shows."


Well, SkipMode was never supposed to be available for all shows. But it should be available for more than 10% of what was previously provided/promised.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I’ve got nothing for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I've got nothing for a couple of weeks now.


Same here.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

humbb said:


> Well, SkipMode was never supposed to be available for all shows. But it should be available for more than 10% of what was previously provided/promised.


In the chat they asked for specific examples. I rattled off about 8 in the last week and said "shall I continue?" Each one was a prime time broadcast show.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

We'll see&#8230;


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> We'll see&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 60910


Michaela Schlocker Logan

She used to run those surveys we got from TiVo. I knew I knew that name from somewhere. Oddly enough, I was the last post on that thread. Nine years ago!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Oh yea, Michaela is 100% legit.

I’m just not holding my breath at this point.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, the first step towards solving a problem is admitting you have a problem.

At least they're admitting they have a problem!


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

Even shows marked Skip, do not skip for me, not even when hitting the skip button. Did all the normal reboots, restarts, etc. Just does not work anymore. So Tivo is really not worth it anymore between that, guide errors, channels not available because of cable card limitations with Comcast. Looking for alternatives at this point.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Got a message on my TiVo just now that they are working to increase the number of skip mode programs and there are some temporary issues. If that’s the case I can wait another 1-2 years until they get it resolved.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Skip is convenient but doesn't really bother me when its not there. I usually say to my wife "honey, I had to press the button 6 times, that is too hard."


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Got a message on my TiVo just now that they are working to increase the number of skip mode programs and there are some temporary issues. If that's the case I can wait another 1-2 years until they get it resolved.


Actually it said more they gave a reason. They are making improvements so that there will be an increase in the number available programs, not just an increase from what we have now. During the transition there may be a temporary reduction but there will be alot more when done.

Not a huge deal for me, it is a nice tool to have but that they have a reason is good enough for me.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

tampa8 said:


> Actually it said more they gave a reason. They are making improvements so that there will be an increase in the number available programs, not just an increase from what we have now. During the transition there may be a temporary reduction but there will be alot more when done.
> 
> Not a huge deal for me, it is a nice tool to have but that they have a reason is good enough for me.


Saying they are increasing the number of skip mode programs is the same thing as what you wrote.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Saying they are increasing the number of skip mode programs is the same thing as what you wrote.


What I see them as saying is that once they get this sorted out, they will no longer be limiting themselves to prime-time shows on 20 networks (although I'm not clear if they're expanding one, the other, or both of those parameters).


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

It sounds like they're going to move to some sort of automated process that relies less on manual employee work. At least that's how I interpret it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I don't necessarily read that it's going to be automated. Here's what it said:

"TiVo is making improvements to our ad-skipping technology to increase the number of popular shows that are available for SkipMode. While we go through this transition, you may see a temporary reduction in SkipMode programs, but when we're done, you will see a lot more."

TiVo has always maintained that the human component was necessary to avoid legal issues. Although I suppose it's possible Xperi's lawyers have a different opinion on that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> I don't necessarily read that it's going to be automated. Here's what it said:
> "TiVo is making improvements to our ad-skipping technology to increase the number of popular shows that are available for SkipMode. While we go through this transition, you may see a temporary reduction in SkipMode programs, but when we're done, you will see a lot more."
> TiVo has always maintained that the human component was necessary to avoid legal issues. Although I suppose it's possible Xperi's lawyers have a different opinion on that.


The part that I worry about is "popular shows". Like what will determine what's popular? I know TiVo can read my box to see what I record or what's in my 1P list, but I find it hard they can tell what I watch live.

If the past is any indication, they will piss of half the people and make the other half happy.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

JoeKustra said:


> The part that I worry about is "popular shows". Like what will determine what's popular? I know TiVo can read my box to see what I record or what's in my 1P list, but I find it hard they can tell what I watch live.
> 
> If the past is any indication, they will piss of half the people and make the other half happy.


They do know what you watch live and what you do live - pause, FF, etc. And they know when you watch certain channels so they can recommend similar.

That said, I don't think the word "popular" infers that the list of SKipMode-enabled programs will be dynamic; based on an ever-changing list of top shows.

Like Rob above, I assume this just means they are expanding their "prime time, top 20 channels" (which they've massively slipped from not-so-recently) rule by expanding one or both of those restrictions.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

NYHeel said:


> It sounds like they're going to move to some sort of automated process that relies less on manual employee work. At least that's how I interpret it.


That's the way i read it as well as expanding what shows/channels are eligible.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

It was about 5 years ago, but DISH seemed to handle auto-ad skipping much better than TiVo. When it was working, TiVo only seemed to do *SOME *primetime shows. DISH even did some shows I watched on the SCI-FI and the Discovery channels. The auto-skip is a nice feature, but I can do without it and it looks like TiVo agrees.

Basically removing a feature to upgrade it is BS. Auto-Ad skip has been dyeing a slow death for months. Figured it was a victim on Covid19 or cost cutting @ TiVo.


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> I got skip in General Hospital today. Are we back?


I got Young and the Restless too!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

A PRE-NBA playoff game had skip. ABC, 8pm, Jimmy Kimmel Live. The new regular program at 11:30pm did not. I checked the skip points and they were correct.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Kurs0010 said:


> I got Young and the Restless too!


So soaps on ABC and CBS had Skip.

Days of Our Lives on NBC did not. Maybe today?

EDIT: Nope, no Skip love on DOOL Friday.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SM on Love Island, ABC at 9pm EDT last night.

I don't watch it, just one of the few "new" programs.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

JoeKustra said:


> SM on Love Island, ABC at 9pm EDT last night.
> 
> I don't watch it, just one of the few "new" programs.


Same here.

But Love Island is on CBS


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

Jeopardy had Skip on Thursday, 7/8 -- first time since 6/14. In fact, the only Skip I've gotten since then. But it was gone again on 7/9.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

joelkfla said:


> Jeopardy had Skip on Thursday, 7/8 -- first time since 6/14. In fact, the only Skip I've gotten since then. But it was gone again on 7/9.


I have skip on jeopardy on 7/9. May be a local issue.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

No SM on legend 8 of tomorrow.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

No skip on Renovation Island or Great Food Truck Race.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Just like normal for the past many months, no Skip for anything on Sunday. Ho-num.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I have SM tonight on the Republic Of Sarah and Duncanville, missing on All American, Housebroken and American Dad.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Got a SM tag for BBQ Brawl on Food Network, first time I’ve seen one for a FN show in ages, repeats not counted. Hell’s Kitchen was a swing and a miss.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

The SM duncanville was a bit off. The commercial break ended too soon twice. It was perfect of Republic of Sarah but the auto skip stopped working half way through.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if SM is supposed to be fixed, or still being "improved". Of all new programs on NBC, ABC and Fox 1/2 had SM and the other 1/2 did not. The Tonight Show was ok, The Late Show was not. Both had SM last on 6/14.

update: one bad (1 minute off) with The Tonight Show.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I certainly hope it’s still in process of being fixed/improved. Cause it still sucks.

And TiVo not being very transparent about what the hell is going on is going into 2 months.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm not sure if SM is supposed to be fixed, or still being "improved". Of all new programs on NBC, ABC and Fox 1/2 had SM and the other 1/2 did not. The Tonight Show was ok, The Late Show was not. Both had SM last on 6/14.
> 
> update: one bad (1 minute off) with The Tonight Show.


I posted earlier it was missing from Hell's Kitchen but it has since appeared. Also forgot I recorded Ninja Warrior and it's now there too. Was not earlier today.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I posted earlier it was missing from Hell's Kitchen but it has since appeared. Also forgot I recorded Ninja Warrior and it's now there too. Was not earlier today.


Maybe the Skip Monkeys work 9 to 5 now.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I recorded Ninja Warrior and it's now there too. Was not earlier today.


ANW did not have it last night, at any time. It was there mid-day today.

I can't imagine what TF TiVo is doing. Some have skip, some don't, some get it hours later. I have to think if they were really trying to make some dramatic improvements, as per that notice, they would share that info, to get us excited. Tech companies share stuff like that all the time. By keeping it quiet, it makes me think they really have no idea WTF they're doing.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Nothing new tonight.

EDIT: Love Island got a Skip icon after awhile Tues night. Below statement still applies, overall.

They have no clue WTF they’re doing. They’re incompetent in this regard.


----------



## AlexinDC (Feb 26, 2021)

For collective awareness, SkipMode came back on my box as of last night, after many months' of absence, on several Bravo shows -- WWHL, Real Housewives, Below Deck Med. Some small sign of life . . . . Not sure if it matters, but using a Tivo Premiere 4 with a Verizon FIOS m-card and the FIOS feed for the DC area.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nothing on the CW for me tonight. Been weeks since I’ve seen skip on anything.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

SM totally mia tonight for me.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Everything recorded Sunday and Monday had skip so for me things have greatly improved.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I didn't have it on Superman & Lois, The Flash, Mr Inbetween or Miracle Workers.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

KevTech said:


> Everything recorded Sunday and Monday had skip so for me things have greatly improved.


You got Skip mode on shows recorded Sunday? *New* shows? What channel? What shows? Skip Mode has been totally missing on Sundays much longer than it has been missing on all the other days. If it's back on Sundays, that's a great sign.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

justen_m said:


> You got Skip mode on shows recorded Sunday? *New* shows? What channel? What shows? Skip Mode has been totally missing on Sundays much longer than it has been missing on all the other days. If it's back on Sundays, that's a great sign.


Big Brother and Love Island on CBS Sunday didn't have it.

Love Island did get it last night but it seemed to take longer than normal.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> Big Brother and Love Island on CBS Sunday didn't have it.


BB did have it for me but I am on the west coast so feed may be different.
Shows recorded Sunday did not show skip until Monday and shows recorded Monday did not have skip on them until Tuesday.
Not sure what that is about.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

KevTech said:


> BB did have it for me but I am on the west coast so feed may be different.
> Shows recorded Sunday did not show skip until Monday and shows recorded Monday did not have skip on them until Tuesday.
> Not sure what that is about.


I watched my BB Sunday recording on my TiVo iPad app and deleted it by Monday morning.

But it's not showing with Skip in my deleted folder either. But maybe it wouldn't have got applied if it was already deleted.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> I watched my BB Sunday recording on my TiVo iPad app and deleted it by Monday morning.
> 
> But it's not showing with Skip in my deleted folder either. But maybe it wouldn't have got applied if it was already deleted.


Nope, it would. I sometimes check my deleted folder to see if shows got Skip after I watched them, and sometimes they do (especially network news shows).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

astrohip said:


> ANW did not have it last night, at any time. It was there mid-day today.
> 
> I can't imagine what TF TiVo is doing. Some have skip, some don't, some get it hours later. I have to think if they were really trying to make some dramatic improvements, as per that notice, they would share that info, to get us excited. Tech companies share stuff like that all the time. By keeping it quiet, it makes me think they really have no idea WTF they're doing.


I checked America's Got Talent just now (only thing I recorded last night) and no skip mode. So it definitely seems like they are still working out the kinks. Or they are as you noted and that seems most likely.

Edit: AGT has skip now.


----------



## AlexinDC (Feb 26, 2021)

As a friend of mine used to say before the days of political correctness, it's like watching the Special Needs Precision Drill Team practice for the Fourth of July parade. Rifles and bayonets flying everywhere!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This is getting weird. I just got SM on The Tonight Show (NBC) and Jimmy Kimmel Live! (ABC). I guess I need to wait 14 hours now. BTW, Jimmy Kimmel was an 8pm special.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I checked America's Got Talent just now (only thing I recorded last night) and no skip mode. So it definitely seems like they are still working out the kinks. Or they are as you noted and that seems most likely.


I started AGT earlier and it didn't have it. Paused and went to get lunch. Came back and it did have it. Didn't have on The Flash or Superman & Lois but saw someone else say they had it on those


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I hope they're still working out the kinks, what's the point if you gotta wait until the next day for it to get SM?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

SM has shown up for me tonight on property brothers forever home.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My Superman & Lois from Tuesday now shows Skip. It didn’t yesterday afternoon.

Love Island from Wed night shows Skip. Big Brothwr immediately preceding it also on CBS, does not.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Same with Love Island. Jimmy Kimmel 8pm NBA special got SM at about 11:20am.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Crime Scene Kitchen just got a skip tag but MasterChef is a no go. Maybe the skip monkeys are still watching it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Crime Scene Kitchen just got a skip tag but MasterChef is a no go. Maybe the skip monkeys are still watching it?


Yep, just checked.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Yep, just checked.


MC airs first so I guess they don't watch the shows in order as they mark the tags.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Well now back to nothing having skip on them.
I went from no skip on anything to everything having skip but the skip tag taking a day to appear on recording to nothing have skip again.
Maybe Tivo is trying to work out why recording were having a one day delay obtaining skip.

Edit: And after about 20 hours since shows were recorded all of a sudden they have skip.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The Tonight Show and The Late Show got SM about 5pm EDT.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

And MasterChef now has skip. So maybe there is credence to the idea their shift workers/automation/tagging process is running the next day after air. For me, this is OK as I almost never watch anything I record same night any more.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kung Fu and In The Dark got it sometime this afternoon...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> And MasterChef now has skip. So maybe there is credence to the idea their shift workers/automation/tagging process is running the next day after air. For me, this is OK as I almost never watch anything I record same night any more.


I always watch late night the next day also, usually about noon. Time to change viewing habits.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Well I finally had to come here and b*tch. I looked thru the thread starting with 07/01 when "the msg" was put out. No one even attached it to a post. Well that was on 07/01. The problem was really bad (and still is) on CBS comcast channel 433. It still ain't fixed. On another note, you know, you would think they would have fixed that stupid BUG from Forever ago when the skip symbol does not show up on the My Shows display, but IS on the detail...Pathetic. It was on the Batchelorette on Mon (ABC) and also on AGT Tue (NBC) THANKFULLY! STILL NO CBS.... I guess they are still as "good" as ever. Is there anybody home there still??? The msg from 7/01 that Everyone has seen is attached. I had to take a pic of it that day and I cut it off a bit (I thought it was good...whatever)...I think I deleted it.

_*OH, it seems that Big Brother on CBS got the skip on Tue, but not on Wed...Hopeless...LOL*_

Oh well, I do have a Cable Card question (mine is 9 years old and it is doing odd things sometimes lately), but I guess I will look for that thread...Unless, Joe K???


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> I looked thru the thread starting with 07/01 when "the msg" was put out. No one even attached it to a post. Well that was on 07/01.


There are probably half a dozen SkipMode threads floating around. Including one from five years ago that was just bumped today . At least one, maybe two, of the other SM threads had the message/pic attached. No one remembers which thread is which any more.

A mod should probably combine them all.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Well I finally had to come here and b*tch. I looked thru the thread starting with 07/01 when "the msg" was put out. No one even attached it to a post. Well that was on 07/01. The problem was really bad (and still is) on CBS comcast channel 433. It still ain't fixed. On another note, you know, you would think they would have fixed that stupid BUG from Forever ago when the skip symbol does not show up on the My Shows display, but IS on the detail...Pathetic. It was on the Batchelorette on Mon (ABC) and also on AGT Tue (NBC) THANKFULLY! STILL NO CBS.... I guess they are still as "good" as ever. Is there anybody home there still??? The msg from 7/01 that Everyone has seen is attached. I had to take a pic of it that day and I cut it off a bit (I thought it was good...whatever)...I think I deleted it.
> 
> Oh well, I do have a Cable Card question (mine is 9 years old and it is doing odd things sometimes lately), but I guess I will look for that thread...Unless, Joe K???


Picture is also posted in this thread: Notice to skip mode customer


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

astrohip said:


> There are probably half a dozen SkipMode threads floating around. Including one from five years ago that was just bumped today . At least one, maybe two, of the other SM threads had the message/pic attached. No one remembers which thread is which any more.
> 
> A mod should probably combine them all.


NO NO NO!!! 

Let's START ANOTHER THREAD on the SAME EXACT TOPIC - it's a TCF tradition. 

As long as folks are going to reply and thus give life to a new thread, people are going to keep on creating them without bothering to Search. Boggles the mind...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Got SM on Walker on CW, waiting to see what happens with Good Girls and Holey Moley. No SM on Grown-ish.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Holey Moley now has SM.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Thursday night inconsistencies…

NBC: Making It has it, Good Girls does not
CBS: Big Brother does not, Love Island does
ABC: Holey Moley does

EDIT: a few hours later Skip has now showed up on BB and GG.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thursday night: All NBC, CBS and ABC prime time new programs now have SM. Late night just got it at 10:50am.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

JoeKustra said:


> Thursday night: All NBC, CBS and ABC prime time new programs now have SM. Late night just got it at 10:50am.


Yep, me too. Edited above.

So inconsistent.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

My recording are taking 20-24 hours from the time it was recorded to obtain skip.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe we can make this thread hit 1000!!


----------



## AlexinDC (Feb 26, 2021)

KevTech said:


> My recording are taking 20-24 hours from the time it was recorded to obtain skip.


Yes, I just observed that as well on my one of my recordings (Family Karma). Recorded on Wednesday, SM didn't appear till late Thursday.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AlexinDC said:


> Yes, I just observed that as well on my one of my recordings (Family Karma). Recorded on Wednesday, SM didn't appear till late Thursday.


I'm not sure if this is the "improvement" TiVo promised, but if it add SM to 100% of prime time/late night I can live with it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hopefully, they're just in the process of getting their act together and we will continue to see improvement!


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

KevTech said:


> My recording are taking 20-24 hours from the time it was recorded to obtain skip.


And that helps HOW??? Maybe if you don't delete Anything or watch it for days...Ridiculous! 

Plus, they never put it on Seth Meyers...STILL...LOL


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> And that helps HOW??? Maybe if you don't delete Anything or watch it for days...Ridiculous!
> Plus, they never put it on Seth Meyers...STILL...LOL


Seth Myers, Late Night, is outside the SM time frame. It has never had SM, and probably never will. But with the changes being made, who knows?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It's entirely pointless if you have to wait a full day to watch anything with skip mode.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

tim_m said:


> It's entirely pointless if you have to wait a full day to watch anything with skip mode.


Not really.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I have SM on dynasty and my lottery dream home, nothing yet for charmed.


----------



## Joe_P15 (Feb 19, 2002)

Like everyone else, I've been missing Skip Mode for about a month.

As has been mentioned earlier in this thread, that previously Tivo had actual people marking the timestamps on shows to create the skip points.

They are, in fact, working on making Skip Mode even better. Instead of using people to manually mark the timestamps, they will now be able to do it automatically using a software solution.

It's supposed to take a few weeks to get it running back at the manual timestamp level.

Now, in my experience, software deployments never go perfectly. In fact, back when I worked in QA for a dotcom, we had a running joke about software development time. 

The joke goes:"When a developer tells you how long it should take, take that timeframe the developer gave you, double it and add the next unit of time." Based on that joke, when a developer says a week, doubling it makes it two and adding the next unit of time adds a month. So, a week really means six weeks. Again, that was our joke, but it's funny because there is a grain of truth in it. Software development and deployment always takes longer than predicted.

I got my first shows with Skip Mode in over a month this week. So, hopefully, everyone can have a little patience. I know it's hard because there was a lack of communication and transparency for such a long time.

But, I'm pretty sure that once the new automated solution is fully deployed, it will be better than ever.

And, it's also my understanding that they are very aware of the guide issues as well and they understand how important accurate guide data is. So, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if we also start to see fewer issues with the guide data as well.


Joe


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

tim_m said:


> It's entirely pointless if you have to wait a full day to watch anything with skip mode.


Well if it is something you want to keep and the Skip appears later, I guess that would be nice. As for this 20+ hour thing, I got stuff from over a day ago that should have Skip, and it still don't have it...LOL. But some do have it, and also many of them only show the Skip in the detail...they have strange bugs that should have been completely noticeable in "testing"...

Anyway, it seems to be getting better...took them 2 weeks (or more...IDK sometimes)...Oh well, but I am sure it will still be a roller coaster...Better than No Skip at all!


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Joe_P15 said:


> Like everyone else, I've been missing Skip Mode for about a month.
> 
> But, I'm pretty sure that once the new automated solution is fully deployed, it will be better than ever.
> 
> ...


I like the very intelligent and informative post, but I just have one comment. Either you know some inside info about Tivo, Inc *OR* I could ask "How long have you had a tivo and know Tivo, Inc?"...*LOL*

No offense meant, I just thought it was funny knowing the Tivo, Inc that I know for 9 years (yes, I am a piker compared to many in here!). And I hope you are right!!!


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It definitely is improving, tonight i only had one show that still doesn't have SM.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Joe_P15 said:


> The joke goes:"When a developer tells you how long it should take, take that timeframe the developer gave you, double it and add the next unit of time." Based on that joke, when a developer says a week, doubling it makes it two and adding the next unit of time adds a month. So, a week really means six weeks. Again, that was our joke, but it's funny because there is a grain of truth in it. Software development and deployment always takes longer than predicted.


There are two reasons for it. You mentioned one. The other is the Scotty reason - the manager always wants it yesterday, so you'll always get less time than you need. So you pad your estimates so when you get that time halved, you get enough time to actually do it.

Scotty Time - TV Tropes


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm just going they get all the kinks worked out by premiere week in September. I assume they're likely doing this now because there's always much less to watch during summer. I wonder if they might attempt skip on the Olympics?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I plan to skip the Olympics.


----------



## Joe_P15 (Feb 19, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> I like the very intelligent and informative post, but I just have one comment. Either you know some inside info about Tivo, Inc *OR* I could ask "How long have you had a tivo and know Tivo, Inc?"...*LOL*


Well, let's put it this way....My first Tivo was a Sony Series 1 unit. My second was a Humax with the DVD burner. I've upgraded almost every one I own. The only one I haven't is the Tivo Edge I recently got because it's brand new and still under warranty. I was terribly frustrated by the Rovi data migration along with the continued data issues which seemed to get worse again lately. Been a member here since 2012.

In fact, when Skip Mode first disappeared in early June, I was concerned that Xperi may have purchased Tivo solely for the patents and I hesitated adding the Edge. I'm now a proud Edge owner.

So, knowing all that, infer what you will.

As an aside, the new Tivo Experience on the Edge is significantly different from the Tivo Premiere XL4 I've been using for years. It's certainly going to take a while to get used to.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

jay_man2 said:


> I plan to skip the Olympics.


 LOL, be that as it may, it would be a good opportunity to test whatever they're using to create the skip flags. It'll be on all day across multiple channels. With their intention to expand it outside of primetime and possibly be channels it would be a good thing to test it on.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

I have skip in several places now and some shows previously recorded have skip now.

METV has skip on the three shows I recorded - Hogan's Heroes, Dick Van **** and MASH. An independent channel WMOR has skip on several shows, Family Guy, Bob's Burgers among others. Shows that had no skip that I recorded that now do include Shark Tank and Blue Bloods.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

The only one from yesterday that never got skip for me was charmed.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Joe_P15 said:


> The joke goes:"When a developer tells you how long it should take, take that timeframe the developer gave you, double it and add the next unit of time." Based on that joke, when a developer says a week, doubling it makes it two and adding the next unit of time adds a month. So, a week really means six weeks. Again, that was our joke, but it's funny because there is a grain of truth in it. Software development and deployment always takes longer than predicted.
> Joe


My dad always said "take how long you think it will take and multiply by 8"


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

No skip on Big Brother last night when I watched it around 11pm


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Joe_P15 said:


> Like everyone else, I've been missing Skip Mode for about a month.
> 
> As has been mentioned earlier in this thread, that previously Tivo had actual people marking the timestamps on shows to create the skip points.
> 
> ...


Has TiVo confirmed they are automating the skip process or is this speculation?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Has TiVo confirmed they are automating the skip process or is this speculation?


They sent TiVo message a while back that they were improving it, whatever that means.

See post 267.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

jay_man2 said:


> They sent TiVo message a while back that they were improving it, whatever that means.
> 
> See post 267.


Right, I got it as well but there was nothing to indicate how or that it was being automated.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Well not a perfect night for SM, but better then it's been for me in some time. I got it on republic of Sarah, duncanville and american dad for the first time since last season. No SM on all American or housebroken as of yet.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Right, I got it as well but there was nothing to indicate how or that it was being automated.


Tivo has not said anything publicly about automating the process.

Posts here are speculating or have non-public information.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Only 1 out of 4 tonight with SM. I had it on Superman & Lois;


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tim_m said:


> Only 1 out of 4 tonight with SM. I had it on Superman & Lois;


Well, don't keep us in suspense! What were you missing?!?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, don't keep us in suspense! What were you missing?!?


Miracle Workers, The Flash and The Oval. I've never had it on that one though. I was hopeful for Miracle Workers since American Dad on TBS last night had it for the first time in some time.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I had it Tues on Lego Masters, Love Island and Superman.

I also noticed I had it on Saturday’s SurrealEstate on Syfy and Sunday’s The Beast Must Die on AMC (didn’t have it the previous week).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I just saw that tonight’s MasterChef got a skip tag, maybe they have worked out the kinks and the tags will be showing up soon after the airing again.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Just after 11pm here.

Press Your Luck, ABC, 8pm, has Skip
Big Brother, CBS, 8pm, no Skip
Love Island, CBS, 9pm. has Skip
Match Game, ABC, 10pm, no Skip

There is no rhyme or reason, this makes no sense.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

SM on property brothers and in the dark. No on match game end kung Fu.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kung Fu got it some time this morning (In the Dark, same network an hour later, had it last night).

I'm guessing that they aren't using a new automated method...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

If they are they need a better QA team!


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

So far tonight only one episode of Good Girls has SM. Missing on Holey Moley, Walker and Grown-ish.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The Late Show received SM after 10am Eastern.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

No SM on anything from tonight as of yet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, it's Friday.

Which is almost Sunday!


----------



## VentureJD (Oct 11, 2016)

In reading this thread I'm seeing that some people are now getting Skip again on some of the same shows that I record regularly. I have not had Skip on any of my Bolt recordings for the past 6 to 8 weeks. Why does it appear that some people are getting Skip Mode again and some aren't?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It's sporadic. Last night I only had a possible 4 shows to have skip but none of them did. The last couple of days it's been less again but it's harder to gauge when a lot of shows are on hiatus.

One oddity (positive) I've seen - On one box I record a lot of shows on the ID channel. I notice that a few of them lately have skip. As a rule, none of their shows have skip except the occasional magazine show that would have originated on a network channel (e.g. Dateline, 48hrs, etc). This time, it's actual ID shows. I'd like to see that expand.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

No skip on tonight's shows. Roswell New Mexico, Republic of Sarah or American dad.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Monday
No: Republic of Sarah (CW)
Yes: The Beast Must Die (AMC)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I recorded Jeopardy, last night, and it had skip.

Nothing else. But there were only a few shows I recorded last night. Two of them would normally have had skip.


----------



## VentureJD (Oct 11, 2016)

sharkster said:


> I recorded Jeopardy, last night, and it had skip.
> 
> Nothing else. But there were only a few shows I recorded last night. Two of them would normally have had skip.


I keep hearing folks say they're now getting Skip again on Jeopardy. I have not gotten a Skip logo on that show (or any others) in about 5 weeks now. Why are some getting their Skip feature back and others, like me, are still not getting anything? Is there some sort of refresh I need to do to start getting this feature again?


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

VentureJD said:


> I keep hearing folks say they're now getting Skip again on Jeopardy. I have not gotten a Skip logo on that show (or any others) in about 5 weeks now. Why are some getting their Skip feature back and others, like me, are still not getting anything? Is there some sort of refresh I need to do to start getting this feature again?


Maybe just check and make sure there isn't an update (would say pending restart in network settings) I had one a little over a week ago. Could also depend on if you are on TE3 or TE4 I guess?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I got skip on the Olympics, specifically the men's beach volleyball game tonight on USA.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Miracle workers has skip for the first time this season.


----------



## VentureJD (Oct 11, 2016)

Noelmel said:


> Maybe just check and make sure there isn't an update (would say pending restart in network settings) I had one a little over a week ago. Could also depend on if you are on TE3 or TE4 I guess?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Noelmel. I checked Network Settings and there were no Update notices, but I forced a restart anyway just to see if anything changes. I'll check again tomorrow night.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

5 of the 7 olympic events i recorded today have skip mode. Match game also has it.


----------



## VentureJD (Oct 11, 2016)

VentureJD said:


> Thanks, Noelmel. I checked Network Settings and there were no Update notices, but I forced a restart anyway just to see if anything changes. I'll check again tomorrow night.


Nope, still no skip on any of my shows today after the re-boot. Guess I'll have to call them again, but every time I do I just get a runaround with them promising to have the Skip feature up and running again "in just a few days." I've been hearing that for many weeks now. But I'll try again anyway.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

VentureJD said:


> Nope, still no skip on any of my shows today after the re-boot. Guess I'll have to call them again, but every time I do I just get a runaround with them promising to have the Skip feature up and running again "in just a few days." I've been hearing that for many weeks now. But I'll try again anyway.


That's weird if you're on TE4 check your auto skip settings? I wouldn't think that would matter though even if auto was off you should still get the SKIP icon to manually skip? That's the only thing I can think of though. What software version are you on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentureJD (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm on software version 20.7.4d.RC15-USC-11-849. I've tried re-booting a few times now to force any updates but still no Skips on any programs at all. This has been been going on like this for weeks now. Calling TiVo now. I'll update this if they have any relevant info.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

VentureJD said:


> I'm on software version 20.7.4d.RC15-USC-11-849. I've tried re-booting a few times now to force any updates but still no Skips on any programs at all. This has been been going on like this for weeks now. Calling TiVo now. I'll update this if they have any relevant info.


Last night I had SM on Love Island. I don't watch it, but I saw it was new.


----------



## VentureJD (Oct 11, 2016)

I just spoke with a TiVo service rep on this Skip issue. He said that his computer is now showing the Skip issue in general as "Resolved" as per an update that was supposedly sent to everyone's TiVo box last week. He said any further issues will need to be addressed on a case-by-case basis. Ours is now in line to be looked at today or tomorrow. He said our problem should be resolved in a few days. I would suggest that anyone else who is still not getting the Skip feature working on a regular basis contact TiVo at 877-367-8486 to get their specific units checked by the service department.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

VentureJD said:


> I'm on software version 20.7.4d.RC15-USC-11-849. I've tried re-booting a few times now to force any updates but still no Skips on any programs at all. This has been been going on like this for weeks now. Calling TiVo now. I'll update this if they have any relevant info.


So you're on the older software TE3 (any version that starts with 20&#8230;.) I'm on TE4 (starts with 21&#8230 so I did get that update last week. Is everyone having success with skip on the newer software or is it working for some of you still on TE3 too?

Either way glad to see their working on it for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

VentureJD said:


> I'm on software version 20.7.4d.RC15-USC-11-849. I've tried re-booting a few times now to force any updates but still no Skips on any programs at all. This has been been going on like this for weeks now. Calling TiVo now. I'll update this if they have any relevant info.


Have you tried viewing Closed Captions on the recordings that you would expect to have SkipMode? If the CC's are somehow corrupted, then SM will not activate (skip points are indexed to CC metadata). If CC's are corrupted, you might have to take that up with your cable provider (or OTA stations?).


----------



## VentureJD (Oct 11, 2016)

Glad to report that the Skip logo finally appeared on my two recordings today. It showed up about 3 hours after the show aired, but it was there for when we watched the shows tonight. That's a good sign. I'll check again tomorrow and also check to see if a new software version was downloaded to me tonight that caused the change.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SurrealEstate has Skip! That's the first time I've seen it on Syfy in ages!


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

SM has been getting much better this week for me. I've had it on several olympics recordings, not all of them, but the primetime stuff the only thing that didn't have it was Roswell New Mexico. It was on American Dad and The Republic of Sarah. Last night it was on both Miracle Workers and Tyler Perry's the Oval for the first time that i've noticed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Love Island also had SM.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Last week's Motherland: Fort Salem got it after I watched it (the next evening, so more than 24 hours after airtime)...


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Generally shows now have skip and that includes on some channels it never did before, and on all types of reruns not just new shows. Sometimes it's instant, sometimes a couple hours later. The last AGT took overnight but did have it the next day when I went to watch it.

I would say indeed they have beefed it up.


----------



## VentureJD (Oct 11, 2016)

VentureJD said:


> Glad to report that the Skip logo finally appeared on my two recordings today. It showed up about 3 hours after the show aired, but it was there for when we watched the shows tonight. That's a good sign. I'll check again tomorrow and also check to see if a new software version was downloaded to me tonight that caused the change.


So after just two days of enjoying Skip again, it stopped. For the past 4 or 5 days now I'm back to not having a single recording with Skip on it. This is SO FRUSTRATING! I guess I'll be back on the phone with customer service again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Still no Skip on last night's Motherland: Fort Salem. Be interesting to see if and when it finally shows up (all I can say about last week's is that it showed up sometime between 24 hours later and this morning).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm only testing "new" and CBS programs. Big Brother no, Love Island yes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SurrealEstate (Syfy) has Skip again this week. But this week's Motherland still doesn't.

Also, while scrolling through Recently Deleted I see that the last two weeks' worth of Rachel Maddow have Skip! Not sure how quickly it shows up, since I tend to start watching it while it's still recording...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Has anyone tried recording from HGTV on Saturday or Sunday nights? I haven’t had a skip on any of those shows in ages. Same with Food Network on Sunday nights.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd say Sunday night SM is an endangered species right now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> I'd say Sunday night SM is an endangered species right now.


Well, it's been pretty much extinct already for several months...

Can they extract some Sunday Skip DNA from a dead mosquito and bring the species back to life?

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Woke up this morning to skip on everything except Roswell, New Mexico.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

tim_m said:


> Woke up this morning to *skip on everything* except Roswell, New Mexico.


@tim_m , meet @lujan :​


lujan said:


> At least a month later now and *still seeing no shows with "Skip" working*.





Spoiler



Wouldn't it be nice if we had *ONE* thread for SkipMode discussions... 

*Skip not available on shows recorded tonight --> O.G. ! Post #1 Mar 2, 2018 at 12:10 am* ​


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

No skip on any Tuesday shows.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tim_m said:


> No skip on any Tuesday shows.


Same with Wednesday.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I find it easier just to assume no-skip and press my ff button 6 times.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> I find it easier just to assume no-skip and press my ff button 6 times.


I think you meant 30 second skip button? 6 times is what I do too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

A bunch of shows got Skip within the past hour...Stargirl, Fantasy Island, In the Dark, and last week's Motherland Fort Salem (but not this week's). Nothing for Superman or Legends of Tomorrow (then again, Legends is a Sunday show so I guess that's to be expected).

I really wish they would figure out how to get it on a more timely basis. I miss having Skip on everything within minutes of air-time.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

So far tonight only one episode of Brooklyn Nine Nine has skip.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting that S2 E2 of B99 got skip almost immediately while S1 E1 didn't get it as of last night.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I saw that also. All three late night programs have SM.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

18 hours later, new programs have SM. Even SyFy has it for Surreal Estate.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> 10 hours later, new programs have SM. Even SyFy has it for Surreal Estate.


Surreal Estate already had it at 2:00 this morning...

(Same thing happened last week...)


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

I haven’t had a skip mode show since Fridays Young and the Restless. Ugh


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

At 8am this morning only late night had SM. Now NBC, CBS and ABC have SM. I'm only checking new programs. Fox should be next.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> At 8am this morning only late night had SM. Now NBC, CBS and ABC have SM. I'm only checking new programs. Fox should be next.


I did not get to late night last night and Fallon and Kimmel had it, but Colbert Still No. I still don't understand why Seth can't have it? (yes I know you said it was out of time range, which IDK how you know all these things...LOL).

*It's Very annoying that cable news has it, but shows, not!!!*


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Got skip on Property Brothers and In The Dark. No skip on Riverdale;


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

*All* new prime time & late night programs on CBS, NBC, ABC and Fox now have SM. I need to mark this on my calendar.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> I still don't understand why Seth can't have it? (yes I know you said it was out of time range, which IDK how you know all these things...LOL).


Ever try to fill out a SM failure form for Late Night? You can't.
http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx stops at 12:00 am.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> *All* new prime time & late night programs on CBS, NBC, ABC and Fox now have SM. I need to mark this on my calendar.


Not ABC here yet. BB has it, but only on the detail level, not in My Shows. I thought that might be it if it is a single recording, but I got a Seinfeld that does. Go Figure.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Ever try to fill out a SM failure form for Late Night? You can't.
> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx stops at 12:00 am.


No, but I Saved that link. Thanks, as usual. So I did not see you comment on what Jed1 said on my V errors thread (did not happen yesterday)?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> No, but I Saved that link. Thanks, as usual. So I did not see you comment on what Jed1 said on my V errors thread (did not happen yesterday)?


Nothing that I could add, so no post. He knows his stuff.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Got skip on Holey Moley and B99 tonight so far.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This is getting weird. Last night all new CBS, NBC, ABC and USA have SM. Even late night. I need to try the CW next week.

Big Brother and Making It needed until 9am today. The rest were good at 7am.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

Outpost on CW got SM about an hour after it aired last evening. No CW shows on Tuesday had received SM.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

My Monday and Wednesday CW shows had skip, but there was baseball on Tuesday, so those airings were moved to this Saturday.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

No SM tonight.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SurrealEstate has it (the only thing I recorded).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Late night had SM even though it was not even new. Ok on SyFy also. SM on CBS and all but one A&E program.

update: A&E programs have SM now. Only 20 hours, but whose counting?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Improvement: new prime time NBC, ABC & Fox got SM at 10am. Late night had it before 6am.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

CW (Republic of Sarah) had SM last evening.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Well this has been unplanned experiment, i've been under the weather the last few days, so shows are piling up on my tivo. Everything from Monday on either got SM same night or by morning. The Sunday jinx continues alas. Nothing on Legends of Tomorrow, Walking Dead or Talking Dead.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Except for one NBC program, all new prime time & late night new programs had SM. That includes NBC, CBS, ABC, USA, and TBS.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

JoeKustra said:


> Except for one NBC program, all new prime time & late night new programs had SM. That includes NBC, CBS, ABC, USA, and TBS.


No SM on CW last evening. Not sure if it happen over night. I'll find tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Starfire500 said:


> No SM on CW last evening. Not sure if it happen over night. I'll find tonight.


I should to try CW tonight, but nothing is new in my market. Problem is I have two CW feeds, and one gets a blackout at times.

update: NBC just came through with SM on Making It. That's all new on those networks.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

There was SM on both Brooklyn Nine-Nine last night, but it was wonky. For example, the first one came back right before the Marvel commercial for What-If. The second one came back in time to see an entire NBC promo for some other show. A couple others were spot-on, a couple others off by 5-10 seconds.

Anyone else?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> There was SM on both Brooklyn Nine-Nine last night, but it was wonky. For example, the first one came back right before the Marvel commercial for What-If. The second one came back in time to see an entire NBC promo for some other show. A couple others were spot-on, a couple others off by 5-10 seconds.
> 
> Anyone else?


I had similar issues with the first American Horror Story the other night (the second one was fine). Didn't miss any show, but saw a couple of promos and even a commercial.

Maybe their new system is entirely automated, and not as good as the old Skip Monkeys were?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I had similar issues with the first American Horror Story the other night (the second one was fine). *Didn't miss any show, but saw a couple of promos and even a commercial.*
> 
> Maybe their new system is entirely automated, and not as good as the old Skip Monkeys were?


Same. Didn't miss any show. And I liked seeing the Marvel commercial (lucky mistake). But not as accurate as the old SM, which was 99%+.

Do you watch B99? Issues?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

astrohip said:


> Anyone else?


Just checked. Same results. SM people must have been drinking.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

astrohip said:


> There was SM on both Brooklyn Nine-Nine last night, but it was wonky. For example, the first one came back right before the Marvel commercial for What-If. The second one came back in time to see an entire NBC promo for some other show. A couple others were spot-on, a couple others off by 5-10 seconds.
> 
> Anyone else?


I saw the same thing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Do you watch B99? Issues?


I do not.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm ready to give up. I haven't seen skip on anything i've recorded in months. It sounds like a few shows may have received it after I watched and deleted. 

Now the last few weeks my roamio and tv have decided they suddenly don't like to talk to each other via hdmi cec and I'm constantly having to reboot the roamio or get into the cabinet and pull the hdmi cable in order to get audio. 

It's just easier to use Plex dvr or YoutubeTV for the few local channels I record things on.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

One positive is the SM on B99 appeared very shortly after it finished. Minutes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Strange. Still backout on Sunday. Monday night ABC & Fox were ok. On the CW all were good except for this: Roswell, New Mexico was good from my local channel, but WPIX from NY was missing SM. I can't explain that.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

JoeKustra said:


> Strange. Still backout on Sunday. Monday night ABC & Fox were ok. On the CW all were good except for this: Roswell, New Mexico was good from my local channel, but WPIX from NY was missing SM. I can't explain that.


No SM on CW's Republic of Sarah! Lets see what happens Tuesday evening with SM. Hopefully one of these day's Tivo will get its act back to normal and do this right.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Starfire500 said:


> No SM on CW's Republic of Sarah!


I have on both my CW channels. It was late however.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Two Brooklyn Nine-Nines tonight. First didn't have skip. Second had it. First skip was fine, the second was off by over a minute (too early), and there were no more skips after that.

I'm hard pressed to call the new SkipMode a success.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It is getting beyond ridiculous. They have less than 3 weeks before premiere week. They think people are pissed now when there's 2 or 3 shows a night? Wait until there's half a dozen or more.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

astrohip said:


> Two Brooklyn Nine-Nines tonight. First didn't have skip. Second had it. First skip was fine, the second was off by over a minute (too early), and there were no more skips after that.
> I'm hard pressed to call the new SkipMode a success.


The second B99 and BB received SM. I didn't check for accuracy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Same for What We Do in the Shadows...no Skip on the first, Skip on the second.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Same for What We Do in the Shadows...no Skip on the first, Skip on the second.


Same for me, last night. Now? I have SM for both, as of this afternoon.

Likewise, for B99, I only had SM for the 2nd episode last night, but as of this afternoon, I have SM for both. Also for The Globe, no SM last night, but I have it now.

This is annoying. Many shows don't get SM until more than 12+ hours after airing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

justen_m said:


> Same for me, last night. Now? I have SM for both, as of this afternoon.
> 
> Likewise, for B99, I only had SM for the 2nd episode last night, but as of this afternoon, I have SM for both. Also for The Globe, no SM last night, but I have it now.
> 
> This is annoying. Many shows don't get SM until more than 12+ hours after airing.


It was that way for me at the time I posted that (i.e., a little over an hour ago)..


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Finally got Skip for shows that aired last night, M 9/13. None had Skip this morning, but all have it now. Got Skip for...
Hell's Kitchen (FOX), ANW (NBC), Titans (TNT), Halloween Baking Championship (FOOD), Creepshow (AMC)

Until I posted this, I didn't realize I didn't record more than a single show on any channel.  Admittedly, HK and ANW were both 2 hours.

[edit] Oops. I must have misread my menus. NO SKIP on Roswell (CW).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

When I checked this morning only The Late Show had SM. But after watching and deleting, I found SM on The Daily Show.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> When I checked this morning only The Late Show had SM. But after watching and deleting, I found SM on The Daily Show.


SM on TDS last night was glitchy. Only the first skip worked properly here.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

chiguy50 said:


> SM on TDS last night was glitchy. Only the first skip worked properly here.


I saw that also. Same messed up first skip on The Tonight Show.

Monday will be the first real test for SM. I can't see Skip Monkeys working over the weekend, so I don't expect much.

Update: First Skip on Jimmy Kimmel Live! last night was also "short".

Update: Same for The Late Show.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

First and last SM marker on The Tonight Show was bad. I guess this is the "new system."


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

Last evening got SM on NCIS and not on 911 or NCIS Hawaii! This is of 11 pm last night. Guess TIVO SM still not working right.


----------



## DBV1 (Jul 13, 2018)

That is too bad that TiVO can not get SM right anymore. It is prime time season now and they have had plenty of chances to get it going correctly. I still use my TiVo, but have the Channels App now too and so far its SM has been really great, but true test coming via Prime Time Season! If it keeps working well, will just sell my TiVo. Sad, as really liked my TiVo Roamio.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

DBV1 said:


> That is too bad that TiVO can not get SM right anymore. It is prime time season now and they have had plenty of chances to get it going correctly. I still use my TiVo, but have the Channels App now too and so far its SM has been really great, but true test coming via Prime Time Season! If it keeps working well, will just sell my TiVo. Sad, as really liked my TiVo Roamio.


What is Channels App?


----------



## DBV1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Starfire500 said:


> What is Channels App?


See below link. Someone on the TiVo forum recommended it.

Channels - Live TV, everywhere


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Starfire500 said:


> Last evening got SM on NCIS and not on 911 or NCIS Hawaii! This is of 11 pm last night. Guess TIVO SM still not working right.


Nothing on 9-1-1, but I have it on both NCIS programs.

update: 9-1-1 just had SM applied.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

DBV1 said:


> See below link. Someone on the TiVo forum recommended it.
> 
> Channels - Live TV, everywhere


thanks


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I would definitely look at Channels, but the problem is that it won't work with premium channels like HBO and Showtime. If they could find a way to add those to the channel lineup and record shows like "Last Week Tonight", it would be great.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm scared. SM on all NBC and CBS last night, plus TDS.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I have nothing (yet?) on the Girls (Star and Super) and American Crime Story...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have nothing (yet?) on the Girls (Star and Super) and American Crime Story...


American Crime and the Girls all have Skip now!

Haven't watched anything, so I can't vouch for the quality yet, but...


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Has a couple in the last few days that had the first break with a skip but not later breaks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Again, all Wednesday CBS & NBC programs have SM, including late night. TDS was good also.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> American Crime and the Girls all have Skip now!
> 
> Haven't watched anything, so I can't vouch for the quality yet, but...


Quality is so so. For instance on CBS shows SM worked except where there was CBS Show promos showed first than went into the show and no SM on FBI Most Wanted.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Starfire500 said:


> Quality is so so. For instance on CBS shows SM worked except where there was CBS Show promos showed first than went into the show and no SM on FBI Most Wanted.


All three shows that I watched were fine.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> All three shows that I watched were fine.


Interesting. Surprised that you did not see the CBS promos like I did.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Starfire500 said:


> Interesting. Surprised that you did not see the CBS promos like I did.


I get scrambled commercials on almost every program. Usually they are from my cable company pushing their Plume WiFi or TiVo Stream4K. Usually they get back to regular commercials about 2 seconds before the restart of a program.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Starfire500 said:


> Interesting. Surprised that you did not see the CBS promos like I did.


Well, you might have noticed from a few posts up that I didn't have any CBS shows.

In fact, I really haven't had much in the way of CBS shows for many years.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like Sunday is a day off for the Skip Monkeys.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Nothing yet on NCIS: Hawai'i, which was ok last week.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

JoeKustra said:


> Nothing yet on NCIS: Hawai'i, which was ok last week.


No SM on NCIS Hawaii or 911. SM on NCIS as of last evening. Hopefully the former will get SM during the day.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Starfire500 said:


> Hopefully the former will get SM during the day.


I just got SM on 9-1-1. Quality was not so good last week. I hope it gets better.

update: NCIS Hawai'i just came through.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone had SM on weekend programs? I expected Sunday to be a no, but nothing on SNL either. I guess the Skip Monkeys don't work weekends anymore.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Just wondering if anyone had SM on weekend programs? I expected Sunday to be a no, but nothing on SNL either. I guess the Skip Monkeys don't work weekends anymore.


I don't record anything new on Saturdays, other than a couple dozen hours of college football. Sundays I record lots of new stuff, so it'd be nice if Sundays started getting it again. It's been months since there was skip for anything Sunday, but honestly I haven't noticed Saturday, as I don't record anything that should get it.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

SM seems to be an enigma on Friday and Sunday. Getting it pretty consistently every other day, even if it takes overnight. Whether it's working properly that's another story. I had one this week that jumped from 9 minute to 23. I can't remember which one though.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

tim_m said:


> SM seems to be an enigma on Friday and Sunday. Getting it pretty consistently every other day, even if it takes overnight. Whether it's working properly that's another story. I had one this week that jumped from 9 minute to 23. I can't remember which one though.


Last Friday SM was available on CBS shows. This past Friday nothing. Wish TIVO would get there act together and get SM working properly.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SurrealEstate on Syfy Fridays was getting it pretty regularly towards the end...

There's a new Syfy show starting next Friday. Be interesting to see what happens with it.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

As of midnight, no SM on last evenings CBS Shows after the football game out of Philly (KYW).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Starfire500 said:


> As of midnight, no SM on last evenings CBS Shows after the football game out of Philly (KYW).


It is a Sunday issue. That said, I have no SM on The Equalizer.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

I notice that the networks are coding their skip cues to allow for previews of their upcoming fall shows. Shows that have skip mode are now resuming 15-30 seconds early, if there are previews.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just received SM on La Brea (Tues/NBC). That must be a record.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> I just received SM on La Brea (Tues/NBC). That must be a record.


I've had shows take almost a week...I can't remember which, but there was one where it was routinely 5-6 days.

[edit] It was Motherland: Fort Salem.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've had shows take almost a week...I can't remember which, but there was one where it was routinely 5-6 days.


I posted this in the other thread Skip not available on shows recorded tonight but...


justen_m said:


> Get this. As of the morning of Thu 10/14, I now have skip for The Resident, La Brea, FBI: International, and Stargirl [shows that aired 10/12]. They did not have skip last night, Wed 10/13. So it took around 36 hours!!! The only one still without skip is Beat Bobby Flay. I'm a bit behind on my TV watching.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

It might be good if someone actually created a 'Skip Mode' thread for Fall 2021 moving forward. If when the SKIP is applied it's 'clean' and 'accurate' is more important than the NO SKIP comments daily. On a Tivo the 'buttons' do work!

Does TiVo edit SKIP after their original application and do we actually receive those edits?

I don't know what should/could be done with the 2 or more existing BUT I'm sure there are very good minds out there that could manage it!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> SurrealEstate on Syfy Fridays was getting it pretty regularly towards the end...
> 
> There's a new Syfy show starting next Friday. Be interesting to see what happens with it.


Day of the Dead, started tonight. And it has Skip already.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

9-1-1 (from Fox Monday) just got SM. Both "girls" have it now.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Well I have HAD IT. I opened a useless case (last one seems to be in 2019). What's the point anymore? It was weeks before it "started working" again and then when it "came back" it now has a network show ad before some skips (if there are any skips).

Oh, lookey. Last night's Batchelorette (ABC) has the Skip, just does not show in My Shows, only the detail. No skip tonight yet on Chicago Wed or Survivor or anything good, BUT Skip on MSNBC news shows STARTING AT 4 PM. GOOD GRIEF.

I'll come back when (IF) I get a ridiculous USELESS answer to my "case"...


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

As of 11 PM last evening, no SM on SWAT, Mannix & Blue Bloods!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Starfire500 said:


> As of 11 PM last evening, no SM on SWAT, Mannix & Blue Bloods!


Blue Bloods just received it. Waiting on The Late Show, but it hasn't had SM on a Friday since 10/1.

update: The Late Show now has SM.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Starfire500 said:


> As of 11 PM last evening, no SM on SWAT, *Mannix *& Blue Bloods!


Wait a sec... we're doing series from the 60s now?


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

astrohip said:


> Wait a sec... we're doing series from the 60s now?


I meant Magnum PI.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Starfire500 said:


> As of 11 PM last evening, no SM on SWAT, Mannix & Blue Bloods!


As of 10am Saturday morning I have skip for everything from Friday 10/22:
SWAT, Magnum PI, Blue Bloods, P&T Fool Us, DDD, Eli Roth's History of Horror, Day of the

Not sure how many had it last night, but I know some did not. Some didn't even have it when I got up this morning at 7am, but got it within a few hoursl.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

How strange. SM isn't dead on Weekends. Last night two programs on History and one on AMC have SM. No SM with SNL or The Equalizer.

update: SM on The Equalizer. Wow.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Holy crap! I have skip for new airings on Sunday! Some. On AMC and CBS.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Of course the Tivo "support" answer was useless, just pointing me to a useless SKIP article...And as usual, they close the case and you can't even see the complaint and answer. While I see the titles some people are complaining about, many of those are things that can sorta wait (for some). For me, it is annoying that my regular daily/weekly comedies and dramas, do not. I do not want to "wait" for them to get the skip! Highly annoying...and some (many on CBS, never get it).

First their "response":

_Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. The case number for your inquiry is XX.
This is a response to your concern about SkipMode functionality. We appreciate your feedback and we apologize for the inconvenience this caused you. We are working on getting this fixed as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience. _

_In the meantime we would recommend to follow steps on this link:_
*Tivo Customer Support Community*

So I then submitted this to update "the case" (now that I am copying it before I send it) and I have nothing to do, so I can play this game for as long as they want to play.:

_WHY did you close this case? You do not even have the original request and answer here. I guess I should have COPIED it before I hit send, and now I do not have the original complaint. DO YOU??? I knew this was going to be hard (or a waste of time)._
_Lets see if I can remember some of it. THE SKIP DON'T WORK LIKE IT USED TO. WHAT GOOD IS IT IF WE HAVE TO WAIT A DAY OR MORE TO HAVE IT APPEAR? THIS WAS YOUR USELESS ANSWER WITH NO HISTORY OF THE CASE SHOWING (I inserted their above reply)?_
_ I LOOKED AT THAT USELESS ARTICLE. AGAIN, WHY DOES STUPID CABLE NEWS HAVE THE SKIP SOON AFTER IT IS DONE. THIS IS RIDICULOUS. PLEASE SHOW THE ORIGINAL REQUESTS AND REPLYS EVEN THOUGH YOU "CLOSE" A CASE. I WILL JUST KEEP ANSWERING WHAT YOU SEND ME UNTIL YOU ANSWER MY QUESTIONS OR YOU JUST STOP RESPONDING TO THEM. UNBELIEVABLE, AND NOW I WILL COPY THIS TEXT FOR THE NEXT TIME YOU "CLOSE" IT!_

*Oh, the Memories of Tivo "support" cases is all coming back to me...*__


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Stargirl, Supergirl, and La Brea already have it! (Stargirl did within a few minutes, just like the good old days; the other two took a little longer.) Nothing yet on American Crime Story.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Skip mode on everything on network tv before 11pm on a Sunday. What's wrong with this picture? Only thing is missing on is Doctor Who.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

tim_m said:


> Skip mode on everything on network tv before 11pm on a Sunday. What's wrong with this picture? Only thing is missing on is Doctor Who.


*YES! Skip on Sunday! Finally!!!* So far I have Skip for
Celebrity Wheel of Fortune, Supermarket Sweep, The Rookie, Legends of the Hidden Temple, The Equalizer, NCIS:LA, Seal Team, and...
*Doctor Who:"The Halloween Apocalypse - Extended".* I don't have Skip for the first airing of The Halloween Apocalypse from this afternoon. I'm guessing it aired at the same time in the US as the premiere in the UK? So too early for Skip, but the later airing got it.

Still waiting on Fear the Walking Dead, Halloween Wars, and The Walking Dead: World Beyond. I am optimistic. The first two are still recording, the last doesn't even air for another 40 minutes.

Most things were getting skip within minutes of finishing.

[edit] Got Skip for FtWD and HW within a minute after each finished recording. Just waiting for World Beyond... but I'm going to bed. I've watched none of these Sunday shows. I was watching football all day.
[edit2] Got Skip for World Beyond, too. That makes 100% for Sunday evening! Waiting to see how tonight turns out.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I've got skip on both walking Dead episodes, so i see no reason you won't get it too.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's true that SM seems to be active on all the networks where it is supposed to be, but on 12 weekday prime time programs I watched this weekend all had one or more bad skip points. The bad skip points were usually just before or just after a program segment.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Sunday i had one where there was 2 skip points in the commercial break. SM was very sporadic for Monday's shows. One good night one terrible night. This has gotten old.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

From last night, nothing on Stargirl or Supergirl. La Brea had it, but it was far and away the worst I've ever seen...I don't think a single commercial break skipped properly. American Crime Story has it, but I haven't watched that yet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> From last night, nothing on Stargirl or Supergirl. La Brea had it, but it was far and away the worst I've ever seen...I don't think a single commercial break skipped properly. American Crime Story has it, but I haven't watched that yet.


I failed to get SM on the girls also, but still don't have it on La Brea.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> From last night, nothing on Stargirl or Supergirl. La Brea had it, but it was far and away the worst I've ever seen...I don't think a single commercial break skipped properly. American Crime Story has it, but I haven't watched that yet.


I finally got around to watching some of the Sunday shows that had Skip for the first time in forever... It said they had Skip. They didn't. Haven't checked FtWD or World Beyond yet.

For last night, still no skip for Star|Supergirl, La Brea, FBI: International. Or from 4400 from Monday. I do have skip for FBI, FBI: Most Wanted, Beat Bobby Flay, Dinner: Impossible. It worked for FBI, at least, although sometimes the skip would only skip the commercials and leave me the network promos to skip manually. I can live with that. Working with BBF. Haven't watched FBI:MW or DI yet.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I have shows that say skip and maybe the first commercial is skipped but none after that. Happens on all sort of shows


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Got skip almost immediately on Ghosts and Blacklist but both were crap. Didn’t skip enough commercials or missed entire commercial blocks.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My recording of Ghosts skipped everything except the CBS promo at the end of each commercial break. So basically everything except for 30-45 seconds total of the 30 minute show.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I assumed we all get the same skip points but maybe not. On Ghosts it left one commercial break early and I needed to FF about 30 seconds to get to the show, and another block was missed entirely so I had to FF manually through it. I got the same for Blacklist.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mlsnyc said:


> I assumed we all get the same skip points but maybe not. On Ghosts it left one commercial break early and I needed to FF about 30 seconds to get to the show, and another block was missed entirely so I had to FF manually through it. I got the same for Blacklist.


Since the skip points depend on the captions, perhaps on your provider the captions are slightly messed up...not enough to lose Skip altogether, but enough to throw it off a little?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mlsnyc said:


> I assumed we all get the same skip points but maybe not. On Ghosts it left one commercial break early and I needed to FF about 30 seconds to get to the show, and another block was missed entirely so I had to FF manually through it. I got the same for Blacklist.


Skips are inserted to your local copy based on marks within the CC data.

If anything is corrupted in your local recording or not uniform due to how your local broadcaster sent the data. Your skip info won't work.

It's rare but it's very possible.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I restored the recordings and the captions look fine. Unless there's underlying data not visible to me and that's what's corrupted.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mlsnyc said:


> I restored the recordings and the captions look fine. Unless there's underlying data not visible to me and that's what's corrupted.


Yes, it's data encoded in the file, not that you can view by turning on CC.

I don't KNOW that's what happened (a lot of how the skip process works is unknown) but it's a possibility.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

This new SM is terrible - watched The Conners this week and had one skip (which ended on a promo), then nothing.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

No SM on any CBS shows Friday,. Sunday and Monday evenings and one no SM on NBC for Blacklist (Friday)and Endgame (Monday)..


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Was OK for a while and now it is back to almost worthless


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

Last night again, no SM on CBS and FOX shows. I'll never buy another TIVO product again. What good is a products most important feature when it never is usable because TIVO is not doing the job they promised when I purchased this product.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Simpsons (Sun) and 911 (Mon) on FOX both had Skip for me.

It’s software. Sometimes it has hiccups.

The feature is far from “never usable”.

In the past week I’ve got Skip on…
Ghosts
Atlanta
Simpsons
Killing Eve
911
Abbott Elementary

I missed Skip on…
The Thing About Pam
Mr Mayor
Better Things
61st Street
SNL

It seems it’s been a little off for just under a week. Hardly “the sky is falling” territory.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Starfire500 said:


> Last night again, no SM on CBS and FOX shows. I'll never buy another TIVO product again. What good is a products most important feature when it never is usable because TIVO is not doing the job they promised when I purchased this product.


"Most important feature"? Wouldn't that be recording the shows?

Not that there's anything right with Skip being missing, but hyperbole doesn't really help make your point...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

if the adblocker in my web browser performed at the same level as tivo skip, i'd be searching for a new adblocker...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I recorded the two hour comedy block on ABC last night. Three shows had Skip. The Goldbergs did not.

I’d infer from that that there’s a tech issue on TiVos end, nothing happening from the broadcast end.

Hopefully they’ll get it straightened out soon.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

It worked pretty well for a while and then in the last week or so it stopped working consistently or at all. What changed TIVO


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I was going to say that there has been NO skip this week (or "hidden" skips), but I see that Blackish on Tue had one. No skip on MSNBC or CNN shows or ANYTHING. CBS (survivor,fbi, more) NO, NBC (chicago wed, more) NO. It was going pretty good there (except for not skipping the network previews), and then NOTHING. I don't see many complaining about it so I guess people are just taking it...Probably most of us are on LIFETIME anyway, so we don't got much to say about it...SAD...

Should we "open a ticket"?  

PS, this website is prettier now...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i noticed a pattern when looking through deleted recordings - two weeks ago, most all recordings had skip, except a couple of random shows that really didn't matter, then last weekend it reversed, only the random shows that didn't have skip before had skip, and all others didn't - odd.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> i noticed a pattern when looking through deleted recordings - two weeks ago, most all recordings had skip, except a couple of random shows that really didn't matter, then last weekend it reversed, only the random shows that didn't have skip before had skip, and all others didn't - odd.


*It Is A PITA WITHOUT IT!!!  *


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

I haven't had SKIP for a week now on anything. Anyone asked TiVo or know what's going on?


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

TIVO SAYS:

Hello Jeff, 



Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. The case number for your inquiry is *10553287*.



This is a response to your concern regarding the SkipMode Feature no longer functioning on any of your recordings. We appreciate you bringing this to our attention. We apologize for the delayed response.

We would like to set proper expectation that we have an on going issue with the SkipMode feature with most of our customers. We are currently investigating the cause of the issue and we will notify you once we have a resolution. What we need right now is for details of the shows that are experiencing this issue. We recommend contacting our Customer Phone Support at 877-367-8486 in order for us to document your account and escalate your case to our on going ticket. Hours of operation: Monday - Friday, 8AM to 5 PM (US Pacific).


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

jeffw_00 said:


> TIVO SAYS:
> 
> Hello Jeff,
> 
> ...


Usual canned message from TIVO.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Starfire500 said:


> Usual canned message from TIVO.


This isn’t canned. They admit the issue.

“We would like to set proper expectation that we have an on going issue with the SkipMode feature with most of our customers.”


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Correct.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I "called" the "support line" last night because I was pissed. I talked to a woman and she said "they" knew about it. I checked today and they made a case and just CLOSED it like they always do. I then promptly created an online case. I will continue to enter a new case WHEN they close it, etc, etc. It don't take long.

I wonder what they will do with what I wrote, which was:

_WHY DID YOU CLOSE Case # 10554673?????????????????????????
SKIPMODE HAS NOT WORKED FOR OVER A WEEK ON TE3 SOFTWARE, I DO NOT KNOW ABOUT CRAPPY TE4...SO YOU PEOPLE ARE DOING THE SAME THING YOU HAVE DONE FOR YEARS? CLOSING CASES IMMEDIATELY WITH NO REASON... YOU DO NOT CARE ABOUT US OUT HERE. MOST OF US ARE ON LIFETIME AND YOU DO NOT GIVE A CRAP. SKIPMODE HAS NOT WORKED FOR OVER A WEEK NOW...A WHOLE FREAKING WEEK...WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE??? I WANT AN ANSWER AND I DO NOT WANT MY CASES CLOSED..._

Too Much? NOPE...LOL. Also I took a screen shot of my "case list"...LOL. There is an open case from 2018...LOLOLOL. A "fun" new game to play. IT'S BEEN A FREAKING WEEK NOW...  💩


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

AND here is this answer from Tivo, Inc "support". It seems to be a "better" explanation AND They Do READ WHAT IS WRITTEN?...Hmmmmmmmmmm. THANKS LOUIE...LOL

Hello Sam, 

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. The case number for your inquiry is 10556498.

This is a response to your concern about the issue on your SkipMode. We appreciate you bringing this to our attention and we are very sorry for the inconvenience this may cause.

We are a consumer as well and we know the feeling of having to experience this kind of situation. We have to inform you that our Engineering team is conducting corrective measure to restore the service as soon as possible. We are sorry if we cannot provide you exact information to when this will be resolved however, you have nothing to worry since we will be sending you an email notification stating that the issue was already resolved. 

In regards to closing the cases, we have to inform you that we always associate cases to the ongoing ticket of any Known Issues in TiVo. In that way, our offline team will be notified and investigate and the issue. Should you have any other concern, please don't hesitate to reach out TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 for further assistance. 

To respond to this email, please log into www.tivo.com/myaccount, go to Case History from Support & Help, and select Case No.: 10556498.

For additional information about TiVo service or products, please visit our customer support website at www.tivo.com/support. To view and make changes to your account information, visit www.tivo.com/myaccount.

We also have helpful How-To articles and User Guides to assist you with many topics, including Stream 4K. 

Direct replies to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,

Louie
Tivo Customer Support


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Problem seems to be fixed for me today. Everything I have recorded since Monday now shows skip. It didn’t earlier today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Noelmel said:


> Problem seems to be fixed for me today. Everything I have recorded since Monday now shows skip. It didn’t earlier today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve had 1 more from Tues night show up with Skip sometime Wed afternoon.

But still missing some others.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Noelmel said:


> Problem seems to be fixed for me today. Everything I have recorded since Monday now shows skip. It didn’t earlier today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see from yesterday FBIs (CBS), Blackish, To Tell The Truth, and some late night, BUT NO NBC, which means CHI Wed will be miserable when I get to it...but maybe it might get it. Gee, only took them a week...but will it last?...🥴


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

samccfl99 said:


> I see from yesterday FBIs (CBS), Blackish, To Tell The Truth, and some late night, BUT NO NBC, which means CHI Wed will be miserable when I get to it...but maybe it might get it. Gee, only took them a week...but will it last?...


I got it on everything all NBC also plus FOX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Got everything from ABC tonight.


----------



## FyreJR (9 mo ago)

samccfl99 said:


> I see from yesterday FBIs (CBS), Blackish, To Tell The Truth, and some late night, BUT NO NBC, which means CHI Wed will be miserable when I get to it...but maybe it might get it. Gee, only took them a week...but will it last?...🥴


All of my “Chicago” shows on Wednesday night recorded fine with Skip being added about 20 to 30 minutes after recording was over


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

*NOT WORKING AGAIN...ON ANYTHING TONIGHT...SAD AND BAD...*


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

samccfl99 said:


> *NOT WORKING AGAIN...ON ANYTHING TONIGHT...SAD AND BAD...*


Same here. From 5/12, I have recordings from OTA (ABC, FOX) and Cable (CBS, NBC, Food, Bravo, History) and no skip for any as of this morning.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

So this thread is going to fly off the handle within hours of a single day possible “outage”.

Great.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> So this thread is going to fly off the handle within hours of a single day possible “outage”.
> 
> Great.


*YES*

😁


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, Better Call Saul has had Skip on one of five episodes so far, so it's not an entirely isolated incident...


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, Better Call Saul has had Skip on one of five episodes so far, so it's not an entirely isolated incident...


My Better Call Saul has skip for S6 E1-2 (listed as single 2:30 episode), and 3-4.. The only one without is the most recent, S6E5, from Mon 5/9. Haven't watched any of this season yet, so they're still sitting on my TiVo. I do have skip for some things on 5/9, and missing it on others.

I think everything got skip for 5/10-11
[edit] Going back a bit, looks like I got skip for everything 5/6-8, too, Fri, Sat, and Sun. There were actually new episodes on a Sat evening (Would I Lie To You and Master of Illusion on CW).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The only BCS I have Skip for is #3...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

nothing last night (this week was my first miss for bcs).


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I’ve only had Skip on Saul ep3.

But I had Skip on every other evening show I recorded Sat thru Wed this week.

Since Skip is not guaranteed, ever, I’d say that’s pretty good.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

justen_m said:


> Same here. From 5/12, I have recordings from OTA (ABC, FOX) and Cable (CBS, NBC, Food, Bravo, History) and no skip for any as of this morning.


Seems to be fixed now. 4 pm MSNBC got skip. I still reported it to the IDIOTS... Never going to get the skip back on the 05/12 shows, which I still got plenty in my box...

Also, I know people say the TIME is right, but it is Still off by a minute...YOU?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> ...I know people say the TIME is right, but it is Still off by a minute...YOU?


i haven't experienced time issues in what seems like forever.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My clock is fine.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

One of my Thursday shows (Welcome to Flatch on FOX) got Skip on Saturday.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> One of my Thursday shows (Welcome to Flatch on FOX) got Skip on Saturday.


I just checked and I now have skip for all shows from Thu, 5/12. None had it before today. Master Chef Junior, Big Sky, L&O x3, Young Sheldon, Bull, Top Chef, Top Chef Family Style, Restaurant Impossible, Beat Bobby Flay. Lucky I'm a few days behind on my TV viewing.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Wasn't the thinking that Skip is now automated? Thus the inconsistencies, sometimes being a little off, since no human handles it.

So why does it take two days for a machine to add Skip Points? And if it is human, why is it so crappy now, when it was 99.99% accurate before?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

justen_m said:


> I just checked and I now have skip for all shows from Thu, 5/12. None had it before today. Master Chef Junior, Big Sky, L&O x3, Young Sheldon, Bull, Top Chef, Top Chef Family Style, Restaurant Impossible, Beat Bobby Flay. Lucky I'm a few days behind on my TV viewing.


same for all 3 l&o on nbc.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

astrohip said:


> Wasn't the thinking that Skip is now automated? Thus the inconsistencies, sometimes being a little off, since no human handles it.
> 
> So why does it take two days for a machine to add Skip Points? And if it is human, why is it so crappy now, when it was 99.99% accurate before?


Why does it take two days? It usually doesn’t.

Something went wrong. It was fixed. Life went on.

There are numerous posts here about how it works which can explain how “just because it’s automated” .


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

Many of my network shows do not have skip the day after recording, yet I have old reruns of Big Bang Theory that are not even recorded during primetime, that have skip???


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jerryez said:


> Many of my network shows do not have skip the day after recording, yet I have old reruns of Big Bang Theory that are not even recorded during primetime, that have skip???


Because the database recognizes those episodes' Skip marks and applies them after airing.

Skips are assigned during first-run and can be applied at any future airing.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

With skips back are they accurate? I have shows where the first couple of skips are correct and then no skips for a while for the rest of the show


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ManeJon said:


> With skips back are they accurate? I have shows where the first couple of skips are correct and then no skips for a while for the rest of the show


I've had pretty good luck, in that it has trouble distinguishing between content and promos sometimes, but otherwise it's done pretty well.

Then again, more and more of my viewing has been streaming, so I don't have a terribly large sample to work with...


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

ManeJon said:


> With skips back are they accurate? I have shows where the first couple of skips are correct and then no skips for a while for the rest of the show


It has been a little weird with the skips not starting at the right place. When they first starting doing that, it would be like 15-30 seconds (I wish they would make up their mind so as to hit the 30 second button or not)...But lately you might have to hit skip twice, but then you never know if you would go too far...Whatever, at least it is working again. I am amazed that the 5/12 shows finally got it because on the 13th it was working again, but did not get to the 5/12 shows until until 5/14 or 5/15.

I had 2 reboots today and it looks like the Connection Servers are not working (got "failed" twice), plus when the servers are not working correctly, the interface gets stuck in My Shows or other places...sometimes. I never understood why it has to go to the servers on some functions. Oh well, maybe it works ok in TE4? NOT SWITCHING...LOL


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> i haven't experienced time issues in what seems like forever.


You know, it is really weird sometimes. The major networks seem to be right Most of the time, but CNN and MSNBC, sometimes they are off a whole minute. It is very weird.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/16 - Well when I was complaining about the BSOD, I found out that my MOCA setup stopped working. The XL4 runs MOCA + Ethernet (I guess I never took the lan cable out), so that is why that one worked, so then I took the MOCA off the XL4 leaving the lan cable and it worked, so I knew what it was, but why yet, no...have not played with it yet. 

I have an Actiontek ECB2500C by the modem in office and a WCB3000N moca/wireless modem and a lan switch in the living room. The internet signal is obviously working somehow in the living room because I do get ethernet/wifi from it. I don't know alot about the Moca. Been many years since I did this setup. I guess I will reboot both, but I doubt that's it.

If anybody sees this "edit", please give me your thoughts. Thanks! or I will post in a proper thread...when I look for one...


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

HAHAHA, a "wonderful" case answer from Tivo, Inc. "WE DO NOT GUARANTEE THAT SKIPMODE WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR ALL SHOWS...DUH!!! Thanks "Louie"...

Anyway, Case Closed, UNTIL THE NEXT TIME...🥴🥴




Hello Sam, 

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. The case number for your inquiry is *10578465*.

This is a response to your concern about the issue on the SkipMode Feature. We appreciate you bringing this to our attention and we are very sorry for the inconvenience this may cause.

While we are always working to improve the service, we *do not guarantee* that SkipMode will be available for all shows. You may fill out this short survey for us to know what we need to improve and what we should be working on further. We're working hard to perfect SkipMode so you can enjoy the content you want to watch!

However, you may follow the steps below to further troubleshoot the issue:

Force a Connection to TiVo Service. You may refer to How to Force a Connection to the TiVo Service for your guidance. 
Restart the device. You may refer to How to Restart or Powercycle a TiVo Device for your guidance on how to do so. 
If the issue still persist, you may also try to perform Repeat Guided Setup. You may refer to Repeating Guided Setup for your guidance. 
To respond to this email, please log into www.tivo.com/myaccount, go to Case History from Support & Help, and select Case No.: 10578465.

For additional information about TiVo service or products, please visit our customer support website at www.tivo.com/support. To view and make changes to your account information, visit www.tivo.com/myaccount.

We also have helpful How-To articles and User Guides to assist you with many topics, including Stream 4K. 

Direct replies to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,

Louie
TiVo Customer Support
www.tivo.com/support


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

May 17, No Skip Again...and looks like already NO Skip Today...Tivo, Inc is Useless...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

samccfl99 said:


> May 17, No Skip Again...and looks like already NO Skip Today...Tivo, Inc is Useless...


I have Skip May 17 for Mr. Mayor and Holey Moley.

And it’s not even Prime Time on the east coast on May 18.

Maybe wait to post until there’s an actual system wide issue?


----------



## FyreJR (9 mo ago)

Looks like a new software package was downloaded 21.11.1.v14
Maybe this will address the Skip problems mine seem to be working only missed FBI on CBS Tuesday, May 17 and a daytime soap opera on CBS, the young and the restless seems to be missing skip for the past month


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

cwoody222 said:


> I have Skip May 17 for Mr. Mayor and Holey Moley.
> 
> And it’s not even Prime Time on the east coast on May 18.
> 
> Maybe wait till post until there’s an actual system wide issue?


Excuse me? I was just going to "correct" my post that it did start working today (late) starting with the 4 pm news on CNN and MSNBC, *Which Skip Does Start at 4 PM Eastern time, *in case you did not know that... I have NO skips for yesterday, including All CBS night time shows, including Colbert. All was working fine after they "fixed" it from the last time. 16th was OK.

Maybe You should not be as vocal as you are on some things...

Anyway, at least, hopefully, that Chicago Wed shows and others will have skip tonight!

And I must add, that I Think Young Rock on NBC Did have skip on 05/17 (it is deleted now, so I cannot check...I did not save that one...)


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

FyreJR said:


> Looks like a new software package was downloaded 21.11.1.v14
> Maybe this will address the Skip problems mine seem to be working only missed FBI on CBS Tuesday, May 17 and a daytime soap opera on CBS, the young and the restless seems to be missing skip for the past month


Yes, tell that to "Woody" that CBS FBI showS had No Skip last night...

I do not have TE4, but I do not think that is the problem, but I don't know for sure...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

samccfl99 said:


> Excuse me? I was just going to "correct" my post that it did start working today (late) starting with the 4 pm news on CNN and MSNBC, *Which Skip Does Start at 4 PM Eastern time, *in case you did not know that... I have NO skips for yesterday, including All CBS night time shows, including Colbert. All was working fine after they "fixed" it from the last time. 16th was OK.
> 
> Maybe You should not be as vocal as you are on some things...
> 
> ...


So you came here to post at 5:47pm that you didn’t yet have Skip from 4pm cable news?

And from that you declared TiVo is useless and you predicted no Skip would work today?

47 minutes.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

cwoody222 said:


> So you came here to post at 5:47pm that you didn’t yet have Skip from 4pm cable news?
> 
> And from that you declared TiVo is useless and you predicted no Skip would work today?
> 
> 47 minutes.


Again, excuse me, Mr Woody...When IT IS Working correctly, it is supposed to be there at that time. Now, not that I should bother explaining this to you, but in TE3, there has always been a bug when sometimes the Skip Symbol does not appear on the My Shows entry, but does appear in the detail. I see now that Tivo, Inc seems to put the Skip Symbol on WHEN IT IS NOT DONE PROCESSING IT (I never correlated this before and I do not think this situation happens all the time, but I do not know since I am always behind in my viewing)... Maybe you have TE4, I do not know. There you go, AND IT DID NOT WORK YESTERDAY ON CBS and still it is not there...maybe tomorrow?...So there. JEEZ, I rarely come here unless I have a problem, but because of Users like you, it is sometimes distasteful. I SEE YOUR KIND OF SARCASTIC POSTS...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

It's not just that shows don't have skip, it's that skip is horrible - lots of shows we get say they have skip but only certain commercial blocks are skipped.

Basically worthless for me.


----------



## Starfire500 (May 20, 2021)

Agree. Its annoying when the SM sends you right into a commercial and now you have to skip forward and not overshoot. It was such a pleasure when SM worked the way it was suppose to before the upgrades.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Starfire500 said:


> Agree. Its annoying when the SM sends you right into a commercial and now you have to skip forward and not overshoot. It was such a pleasure when SM worked the way it was suppose to before the upgrades.


"upgrades"...that's funny. But you get used to it. When it works (working better now, but...) it is a bit annoying at times. If they would just make the extra stuff always 30 seconds, it would be easier. I think it's better when it at least "works"!


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

Lotys of shows do NOT even have skip, but I have several shows that have skip, but they only skip have way thru the commercial and then when you hit skip again it skip some more never never to the start of the program. Yet some shows have skip thru most of the commercials, but the commercials near the end of the program does not even have skip.


----------

